# DO NOT transport children under 18 w/o parent!!



## Magikheart (Apr 13, 2017)

This is super serious! Uber and Lyft drop the insurance! You will have no insurance and you will be the one responsible! You are looking at heavy fine, loss of license and potential JAIL TIME! Is it really worth the $3-$5 you are getting paid????? Don't be a total idiot! REFUSE THESE RIDES! It's against Uber and Lyft policies so you will lose your job!!


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

How do you know? We are not bouncers and don't card people getting into my car.

Where I am, if I start driving at 3, I get tons of school kids wanting rides home, there is no way they are 18, but do I ask every one of them when they get in?

I have been giving them a ride and 3 staring the ones I think are under 18.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Magikheart said:


> This is super serious! Uber and Lyft drop the insurance! You will have no insurance and you will be the one responsible! You are looking at heavy fine, loss of license and potential JAIL TIME! Is it really worth the $3-$5 you are getting paid????? Don't be a total idiot! REFUSE THESE RIDES! It's against Uber and Lyft policies so you will lose your job!!


 Sometimes I think drivers just make up facts to suit their purpose.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Magikheart said:


> This is super serious! Uber and Lyft drop the insurance! You will have no insurance and you will be the one responsible! You are looking at heavy fine, loss of license and potential JAIL TIME! Is it really worth the $3-$5 you are getting paid????? Don't be a total idiot! REFUSE THESE RIDES! It's against Uber and Lyft policies so you will lose your job!!


They are not supposed to have an account if under 18. So I think we are technically covered as they ordered the ride. We are not required to verify age.


----------



## Magikheart (Apr 13, 2017)

BSki said:


> How do you know? We are not bouncers and don't card people getting into my car.
> 
> Where I am, if I start driving at 3, I get tons of school kids wanting rides home, there is no way they are 18, but do I ask every one of them when they get in?
> 
> I have been giving them a ride and 3 staring the ones I think are under 18.


Ignorance of the law will not protect you! It's a well stated Uber and Lyft policy!

If they can't prove they are 18 with license don't drive them! It's foolish!!!



BSki said:


> They are not supposed to have an account if under 18. So I think we are technically covered as they ordered the ride. We are not required to verify age.


Sorry! You are not covered! PERIOD!


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Magikheart said:


> Ignorance of the law will not protect you! It's a well stated Uber and Lyft policy!
> 
> If they can't prove they are 18 with license don't drive them! It's foolish!!!


No, it is not well stated. It simply states "If you think they are under" it is a judgement call on the drivers part. I am terrible at guessing ages, so I don't.

Riders are required to be 18 to have an account. If the rider is under 18, they are committing fraud. I am doing nothing wrong. I am not breaking a law. I am not required to verify their age.

Are you speaking of an actually issue that you faced? Do you ask everyone for their license before getting into your car?


----------



## Magikheart (Apr 13, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Sometimes I think drivers just make up facts to suit their purpose.


Seriously! Make things up? Do your research! It's against Uber and Lyft policies to transport any rider under 18 without a parent! That makes us Independent Contractors liable! Doesn't matter one bit if you took your time and had to get them to find out they are under 18! If you wait 5 minutes you can cancel the ride! I report them to Uber! It's not worth putting your life in jeopardy over a stupid $3-$5 ride! Just when you think you won't have an accident driving them..you will have an accident! Don't look for Uber or Lyft to protect you as they already informed you IT'S AGAINST THEIR POLICY!


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Shenanigans.

I have read both sites. Nothing says anything about not providing insurance.

Please provide a single case where a driver was denied coverage because a rider was under 18.


----------



## Magikheart (Apr 13, 2017)

BSki said:


> No, it is not well stated. It simply states "If you think they are under" it is a judgement call on the drivers part. I am terrible at guessing ages, so I don't.
> 
> Riders are required to be 18 to have an account. If the rider is under 18, they are committing fraud. I am doing nothing wrong. I am not breaking a law. I am not required to verify their age.
> 
> Are you speaking of an actually issue that you faced? Do you ask everyone for their license before getting into your car?


You, as the Driver..are responsible for following the law! No car seat for under 5 yr olds! Bam! Driver responsible! Having an illegitimate Uber account! Bam! Doesn't matter as the Driver has no insurance and that's your responsibility!

I turn down everyone of them and report them! Uber great about that! I do card them as I'm no fool! If you were serving liquor or selling cigarettes to a minor, who do you think gets in trouble? It's no different! You are driving with NO INSURANCE and saying I thought they were 18 isn't going to protect you PERIOD! It's your duty and responsibility to have the facts no matter if they obtained a false app or using their parents app! Is it worth JAIL TIME?



BSki said:


> Shenanigans.
> 
> I have read both sites. Nothing says anything about not providing insurance.
> 
> Please provide a single case where a driver was denied coverage because a rider was under 18.


It's in the Uber policies that insurance is dropped!


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Shenanigans.

I smell a troll...


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Magikheart (Apr 13, 2017)

Exactly! You CAN NOT transport riders under 18 yrs old w/o a parent! So...why do you do it?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow....where did this guy come from...

Sounds a lot like monkey business...

Use your heads...we are not Uber cops...

If in doubt report it...8)

To each his own common sense...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Hmm never knew this and its definitely something to think about. Cause i definitely gave quite a few rides to highschool students using their parents account. So im allowed to wait 5 minutes then cancel? And just say under 18 with no adult


----------



## Magikheart (Apr 13, 2017)

It's just not worth it to put your life in such potential jeopardy! It's against Uber Policy!! If you transport them you are breaking the stated policy that you agreed to, to drive! You will NOT be covered by Uber insurance! It's a fact! Some of these posters think it's a joke and they will transport children anyway! These drivers are fools!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Magikheart said:


> It's just not worth it to put your life in such potential jeopardy! It's against Uber Policy!! If you transport them you are breaking the stated policy that you agreed to, to drive! You will NOT be covered by Uber insurance! It's a fact! Some of these posters think it's a joke and they will transport children anyway! These drivers are fools!


Wow...take a chill pill...8O

These arent rookie drivers here...

I've got 3 years driving Uber...

how many do you have...?

Rakos


----------



## Magikheart (Apr 13, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Wow....where did this guy come from...
> 
> Sounds a lot like monkey business...
> 
> ...


They say that the thing about common sense is that it's just not common any more! This poster just proved that! If he thinks it's common sense to break Uber stated policy and also put the children riders in jeopardy if injury occurs and there is no coverage to pay for their medical costs...if that seems okay for any Uber drivers..then I would surmise there are many other laws you think it's ok to break..because you used your common sense! Any driver who thinks their lives will be effected in any way by refusing a child rider in order to gain $3...truly has bigger issues than time allows to discuss on this forum! STOP driving under 18 yr olds!!


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

The only time I have taken a minor is after accepting the ride I arrived at the house and the parent/guardian was outside. I talked to the Parent of the child told me she had requested the ride for her daughter to go to some school event. It's one thing for a minor to request on an illegal account as opposed to a parent requesting a ride for their child.


----------



## Magikheart (Apr 13, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Wow...take a chill pill...8O
> 
> These arent rookie drivers here...
> 
> ...


So Rakos..I have over 3000 rides and 99% 5 Stars! And..since you are really proud of yourself for breaking Uber rules for 3 years now..and you don't mind putting children at risk..perhaps the pills you are taking..are effecting your ability to use common sense! When you get into a crash with a minor and the poor child is in the hospital with no money to pay for his or her life and death expenses..it will be your life on the line and lawsuit against you!



Tomahawk21 said:


> The only time I have taken a minor is after accepting the ride I arrived at the house and the parent/guardian was outside. I talked to the Parent of the child told me she had requested the ride for her daughter to go to some school event. It's one thing for a minor to request on an illegal account as opposed to a parent requesting a ride for their child.


Did you tell the parent there was no insurance coverage? And if they didn't care if there was, then they certainly would be a very poor parent! And with that said, you were still the driver knowingly transporting them without insurance! You are liable!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Magikheart said:


> They say that the thing about common sense is that it's just not common any more! This poster just proved that! If he thinks it's common sense to break Uber stated policy and also put the children riders in jeopardy if injury occurs and there is no coverage to pay for their medical costs...if that seems okay for any Uber drivers..then I would surmise there are many other laws you think it's ok to break..because you used your common sense! Any driver who thinks their lives will be effected in any way by refusing a child rider in order to gain $3...truly has bigger issues than time allows to discuss on this forum! STOP driving under 18 yr olds!


Man COOL your jets...

I have an excellent record...

And choose not to drive kids..

Without a mom or dad...

I have 5 little monkeys of my own...

You need to address your manner...

Most try to use a reasonable manner here...

Your like seriously over the top...

I think you'll find upon review...

a bunch of sensible people here...

So rest assured there will not be...

Any minors reported to be...

Parentless...8)

Rakos


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

All I'm saying is I agree with you. However their is a huge difference between a parent requesting and a reckless/lying minor


----------



## Magikheart (Apr 13, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Man COOL your jets...
> 
> I have an excellent record...
> 
> ...


It was you Sir Rakos that told me "to take a chill pill" and "where did this guy come from"..and then..try and lecture me on politeness on this forum! Perhaps you should rethink your temperament toward others and defending drivers who break rules and the law! And, quite honestly...I do take this seriously and so should you and all drivers who try and justify breaking Uber's rules and putting children in jeopardy!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Magikheart said:


> So Rakos..I have over 3000 rides and 99% 5 Stars! And..since you are really proud of yourself for breaking Uber rules for 3 years now..and you don't mind putting children at risk..perhaps the pills you are taking..are effecting your ability to use common sense!


Wow again...you dont know me!

You accuse me of something

that I've NEVER done...

I've NEVER taken an underage child in my Uber...

Without a parent present...

I've NEVER risked in any way...

Any passenger of mine!

I have ALWAYS had insurance...!

And you are lying about your stats!

I will not give you any more...troll...

Satisfaction...you are ignored by me!

Rakos


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Magikheart said:


> It was you Sir Rakos that told me "to take a chill pill" and "where did this guy come from"..and then..try and lecture me on politeness on this forum! Perhaps you should rethink your temperament toward others and defending drivers who break rules and the law! And, quite honestly...I do take this seriously and so should you and all drivers who try and justify breaking Uber's rules and putting children in jeopardy!


Can you answer my question please


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Lyft is 100% clear; No minors without a parent period!

Uber is still shady! Bc screenshot (above) dated Jan 2017, Uber recently added the "Teen" ride, where an adult can request a trip for a minor & driver can not do chit about it other than canceling trip.

They don't even tell you it is going to be for a minor. How do you know parent requested trip or the minor, either way effed up..

Uber's policy is "A minor can not have an uber account, BUT parents can request a trip for a minor, that's the difference.

You bring up a very important issue, but not sure if you are aware of uber's recent changes.

Also, don't mess with Rakos 
I will take the chill pill.

(Edited 2 Screenshots )
Uber does not specify which cities do not allow minors without a parent. Typical fuber!

.....Turns out in Seattle they can! ( see screenshot#2 & check your city laws )

Btw, I don't pick them up & don't plan on doing it any time in the future. F them all, they can walk


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Magikheart said:


> It's just not worth it to put your life in such potential jeopardy! It's against Uber Policy!! If you transport them you are breaking the stated policy that you agreed to, to drive! You will NOT be covered by Uber insurance! It's a fact! Some of these posters think it's a joke and they will transport children anyway! These drivers are fools!


Dude chill out. Why are you so up in arms about this. Who will find out. Unless you tell. Pax won't tell. ...


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Johnydoo said:


> Lyft is 100% clear; No minors without a parent period!
> 
> Uber is still shady! Bc screenshot (above) dated Jan 2017, Uber recently added the "Teen" ride, where an adult can request a trip for a minor & driver can not do chit about it other than canceling trip.
> 
> ...


UberTeen is not available in all markets. So YMMV depending on your current state laws and Uber market area.

It is ultimately the DRIVER'S responsibility to follow state and local laws, and Uber policy.

There are many posts about underage riders, so again, it's up to the DRIVER to start the trip or cancel the trip and report as fraudulent.

We drivers bear the burden of this, because Uber is just a "technology" company.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

This is the response from Lyft. They are quick to respond. Haven't received any response from Uber.

And I agree with Rakos, this guys attitude is very judgy and stinky.

"If you ever have a minor that is not with an adult 18+, then you have the right to cancel that ride. If it affects your cancellation ratings, contact us immediately so that we can adjust that for you.

You do not need to card any of your passengers. If they make the statement that they are underage and you are in the middle of a ride, get your passenger safely to their destination, and then let us know right away so that our Trust & Safety team can follow up with that passenger appropriately.

Rest assured, your insurance is not compromised when you give a minor a ride. That will always be instated for you."


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

What about dogs? I once picked up an Serbian Husky from a pax that lost custody to his ex wife. So he asked me to only transport the Husky only due to a court of protection that was filed against him by his ex wife. Wonder if the insurance would had cover if I was in an accident .


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Texas4life577 said:


> What about dogs? I once picked up an Serbian Husky from a pax that lost custody to his ex wife. So he asked me to only transport the Husky only due to a court of protection that was filed against him by his ex wife. Wonder if the insurance would had cover if I was in an accident .


Better hope the dog was at least 2.6 years old (2.6 X 7 = 18) or according to Magikheart you are a law breaking, no insurance driver risking the life of you and your passenger.

Was it worth the risk? Was it? Don't even answer. Close your browser for 5 minutes and think about what you did.

smh


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

BSki said:


> Better hope the dog was at least 2.6 years old (2.6 X 7 = 18) or according to Magikheart you are a law breaking, no insurance driver risking the life of you and your passenger.
> 
> Was it worth the risk? Was it? Don't even answer. Close your browser for 5 minutes and think about what you did.
> 
> smh


LOL. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In my state it is against state law to discriminate based on the age of the rider.



Texas4life577 said:


> What about dogs? I once picked up an Serbian Husky from a pax that lost custody to his ex wife. So he asked me to only transport the Husky only due to a court of protection that was filed against him by his ex wife. Wonder if the insurance would had cover if I was in an accident .


Under the law an animal is not a person. It would be the same legally as if you transported an expensive item like a computer instead of a passenger.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> http://www.mypalmbeachpost.com/news...ith-lyft-needs-lawyer/jHwBqqEAeFh4huzgTffGIO/
> 
> This is a quote from that article.
> 
> "It's unfortunate that it doesn't appear they have insurance that covers this claim," Fischer said Friday. "Our main focus remains against Lyft."


Lyft probably would have covered it if the Lyft driver crashed. However, the car accident in question happened hours after the Lyft ride with a non-Lyft driver.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Lyft probably would have covered it if the Lyft driver crashed. However, the car accident in question happened hours after the Lyft ride with a non-Lyft driver.


Oh that was not how interpret it. After carefully reading that article it was way different.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I am not sure where anyone else drives but in the State of California there is a law prohibiting transport of an unaccompanied minor. Regardless of what rideshare companies allow or not, the State of California does not allow unaccompanied minors. Why has this become such a heated discussion? The facts have not changed as far as I know.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Lyft probably would have covered it if the Lyft driver crashed. However, the car accident in question happened hours after the Lyft ride with a non-Lyft driver.


So I have emails from James river regarding a situation almost identical to this and the insurance company would not pay out the claim. In some states they would, but not in ca. But that is James river, not lyft\uber. I would think lyft/uber would pay it off because they would not want bad publicity.



Flier5425 said:


> I am not sure where anyone else drives but in the State of California there is a law prohibiting transport of an unaccompanied minor. Regardless of what rideshare companies allow or not, the State of California does not allow unaccompanied minors. Why has this become such a heated discussion? The facts have not changed as far as I know.


They are actually in process of having them updated in California.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> So I have emails from James river regarding a situation almost identical to this and the insurance company would not pay out the claim. In some states they would, but not in ca. But that is James river, not lyft\uber. I would think lyft/uber would pay it off because they would not want bad publicity.
> 
> They are actually in process of having them updated in California.


This is good to read. First confirming my facts have not changed so I know the information I share is accurate and secondly the State of California is considering an update to remove this restriction.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Texas4life577 said:


> What about dogs? I once picked up an Serbian Husky from a pax that lost custody to his ex wife. So he asked me to only transport the Husky only due to a court of protection that was filed against him by his ex wife. Wonder if the insurance would had cover if I was in an accident .


Just say the dog was a service animal.


----------



## Matt Greentrees (May 5, 2017)

Tomahawk21 said:


> The only time I have taken a minor is after accepting the ride I arrived at the house and the parent/guardian was outside. I talked to the Parent of the child told me she had requested the ride for her daughter to go to some school event. It's one thing for a minor to request on an illegal account as opposed to a parent requesting a ride for their child.


I had this happen last week. I told her if she wanted to ride with us I'd do a round trip ride and bring her back after dropping off her child but would not take her child unaccompanied.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Magikheart said:


> It was you Sir Rakos that told me "to take a chill pill" and "where did this guy come from"..and then..try and lecture me on politeness on this forum! Perhaps you should rethink your temperament toward others and defending drivers who break rules and the law! And, quite honestly...I do take this seriously and so should you and all drivers who try and justify breaking Uber's rules and putting children in jeopardy!


Man, how are you going to react when something serious is discussed?? Experience drivers know how to handle situations as you described without being demeaned and belittled and bullied by you


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Flier5425 said:


> This is good to read. First confirming my facts have not changed so I know the information I share is accurate and secondly the State of California is considering an update to remove this restriction.


From what I was told there is going to be another background check if a driver opts in. There was a meeting for drivers in my market that uber set up at the green light hub and discussed up and coming things.


----------



## Donuts (Oct 4, 2016)

Magikheart said:


> This is super serious! Uber and Lyft drop the insurance! You will have no insurance and you will be the one responsible! You are looking at heavy fine, loss of license and potential JAIL TIME! Is it really worth the $3-$5 you are getting paid????? Don't be a total idiot! REFUSE THESE RIDES! It's against Uber and Lyft policies so you will lose your job!!


Not true everywhere sir. Our market allows unaccompanied 13-17 year olds.
From their community guidelines
*"Children must be supervised*
Only adults can have an Uber rider account. If your child is using your account, a parent or guardian must be with them at all times. In some cities, teenagers aged 13-17 may ride with Uber unaccompanied using a Teen account that's connected to a parent or guardian's Family Profile."


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Magikheart said:


> This is super serious! Uber and Lyft drop the insurance! You will have no insurance and you will be the one responsible! You are looking at heavy fine, loss of license and potential JAIL TIME! Is it really worth the $3-$5 you are getting paid????? Don't be a total idiot! REFUSE THESE RIDES! It's against Uber and Lyft policies so you will lose your job!!


OK. I think this guy is right. But going to jail? How does that happen?


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Magikheart said:


> This is super serious! Uber and Lyft drop the insurance! You will have no insurance and you will be the one responsible! You are looking at heavy fine, loss of license and potential JAIL TIME! Is it really worth the $3-$5 you are getting paid????? Don't be a total idiot! REFUSE THESE RIDES! It's against Uber and Lyft policies so you will lose your job!!


Always the newbie member who never searches to see this has been posted 500 times and thinks they are telling us something we dont already know!

Dear Moderators - suggest you make new members have access to only searches for the first few days so we dont have to see the same stuff being posted over and over and over....


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Magikheart said:


> Exactly! You CAN NOT transport riders under 18 yrs old w/o a parent! So...why do you do it?


Why do you care what anybody else does?

This is something that really bothers me about this underage rider issue. People like you are so hysterically passionate about it. Don't like underage riders? Don't take them. That's it. Move on to something that matters.

BTW, show me one driver who's ever been disciplined for taking a minor. Just one.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Magikheart said:


> They say that the thing about common sense is that it's just not common any more!


Common sense may not be that common, but exclamation points certainly are!!!

Seriously, these are the most overwrought posts I've had the misfortune of reading on this forum. But yet, I still read them. Common sense just isn't common anymore!


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Why do you care what anybody else does?
> 
> This is something that really bothers me about this underage rider issue. People like you are so hysterically passionate about it. Don't like underage riders? Don't take them. That's it. Move on to something that matters.
> 
> BTW, show me one driver who's ever been disciplined for taking a minor. Just one.


I actually have an email from uber stating that a driver can get in trouble for taking a minor lol. It may be against the law and ubers policy to carry a minor, but no one is screwed up enough to report you. 
You know what is against the law?
Not wearing a trade dress. 
I never wear mine.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Tomahawk21 said:


> The only time I have taken a minor is after accepting the ride I arrived at the house and the parent/guardian was outside. I talked to the Parent of the child told me she had requested the ride for her daughter to go to some school event. It's one thing for a minor to request on an illegal account as opposed to a parent requesting a ride for their child.


No, it isn't.



Coachman said:


> Why do you care what anybody else does?
> 
> This is something that really bothers me about this underage rider issue. People like you are so hysterically passionate about it. Don't like underage riders? Don't take them. That's it. Move on to something that matters.
> 
> BTW, show me one driver who's ever been disciplined for taking a minor. Just one.


Probably because it affects the business, working conditions, and earnings.


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

Magikheart said:


> This is super serious! Uber and Lyft drop the insurance! You will have no insurance and you will be the one responsible! You are looking at heavy fine, loss of license and potential JAIL TIME! Is it really worth the $3-$5 you are getting paid????? Don't be a total idiot! REFUSE THESE RIDES! It's against Uber and Lyft policies so you will lose your job!!


So, the judge told you that you're not allowed any unaccompanied contact with minors, and you decided to post on UPnet?


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Magikheart said:


> This is super serious! Uber and Lyft drop the insurance! You will have no insurance and you will be the one responsible! You are looking at heavy fine, loss of license and potential JAIL TIME! Is it really worth the $3-$5 you are getting paid????? Don't be a total idiot! REFUSE THESE RIDES! It's against Uber and Lyft policies so you will lose your job!!


Like anyone actually gives 2 cares about this crappy job. I take all minors hoping I get t-boned. If they look young I ask them all before the ride and they always say they are 18. Good enough for me. If they die, they die.


----------



## The_Grateful_Joe (Aug 16, 2017)

BSki said:


> Shenanigans.
> 
> I smell a troll...


Me too


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Magikheart said:


> Seriously! Make things up? Do your research! It's against Uber and Lyft policies to transport any rider under 18 without a parent! That makes us Independent Contractors liable! Doesn't matter one bit if you took your time and had to get them to find out they are under 18! If you wait 5 minutes you can cancel the ride! I report them to Uber! It's not worth putting your life in jeopardy over a stupid $3-$5 ride! Just when you think you won't have an accident driving them..you will have an accident! Don't look for Uber or Lyft to protect you as they already informed you IT'S AGAINST THEIR POLICY!


blah blah blah.



Magikheart said:


> So Rakos..I have over 3000 rides and 99% 5 Stars! And..since you are really proud of yourself for breaking Uber rules for 3 years now..and you don't mind putting children at risk..perhaps the pills you are taking..are effecting your ability to use common sense! When you get into a crash with a minor and the poor child is in the hospital with no money to pay for his or her life and death expenses..it will be your life on the line and lawsuit against you!
> 
> Did you tell the parent there was no insurance coverage? And if they didn't care if there was, then they certainly would be a very poor parent! And with that said, you were still the driver knowingly transporting them without insurance! You are liable!


incorrect statement. You are still covered by James River insurance.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

There was a coworker at my day job that was taking about how her son took uber withour her knowing it and by himself. I said, you know, they aren't supposed to take minors, does he look 18, she said he is 11. She had the app on the phone he uses. It was her phone and she got a new one and gave it to him and left the app on. I told her she needs to take it off and be grateful he wasn't chopped into little pieces.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

roadman said:


> blah blah blah.
> 
> incorrect statement. You are still covered by James River insurance.


Yeah we are covered but the unaccompanied minor is not. At least in California. The family could sue that driver and try to sue uber but I am assuming uber might just pay them out to avoid bad publicity.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> Yeah we are covered but the unaccompanied minor is not. At least in California. The family could sue that driver and try to sue uber but I am assuming uber might just pay them out to avoid bad publicity.


be real, like any lawyer is going to sue an Uber driver. The will without a doubt sue Uber though. So it's actually a win/win. If nothing happens I get paid. If something happens Uber gets sued. I am okay with that.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

roadman said:


> be real, like any lawyer is going to sue an Uber driver. The will without a doubt sue Uber though. So it's actually a win/win. If nothing happens I get paid. If something happens Uber gets sued. I am okay with that.


Sorry you misinterpreted what I said, I said could, they could jump off a cliff but that doesn't mean they are going to. Any lawyer would take this case if this happened.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 149799
> 
> 
> View attachment 149800


I think we all know this...


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Magikheart said:


> This is super serious! Uber and Lyft drop the insurance! You will have no insurance and you will be the one responsible! You are looking at heavy fine, loss of license and potential JAIL TIME! Is it really worth the $3-$5 you are getting paid????? Don't be a total idiot! REFUSE THESE RIDES! It's against Uber and Lyft policies so you will lose your job!!


Wow, I had this exact scenario today. I pull up and a young girl is standing there (maybe 12 or 13). Says she is 15, but I don't believe it. She also has with her a little boy, probably about 4. No car seat. Its in a pretty rough neighborhood too. I explain to her we aren't allowed to pick up anyone under 18, she says "oh, my mom orders Uber for me all the time".

Besides the Uber regs, later on, if their parents say, "my daughter said the Uber driver did "X", you are done . . . period. Not only as an Uber driver, but your entire life has just been royally screwed up.

I told her to text her mom and explain, I also asked to make sure she had somewhere to go so she would be safe. She said she lived right here and her sister was home so she could go inside.

If this ever happens again, I think I'll call 911 because if something were to happen to the little kids because I didn't pick them up, that would suck as well.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Magikheart said:


> This is super serious! Uber and Lyft drop the insurance! You will have no insurance and you will be the one responsible! You are looking at heavy fine, loss of license and potential JAIL TIME! Is it really worth the $3-$5 you are getting paid????? Don't be a total idiot! REFUSE THESE RIDES! It's against Uber and Lyft policies so you will lose your job!!


You look like the poster boy for to catch a predator


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

roadman said:


> blah blah blah.
> 
> incorrect statement. You are still covered by James River insurance.


You're not covered if you have a non account holder in the car.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Demon said:


> You're not covered if you have a non account holder in the car.


sure you are.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

roadman said:


> sure you are.


You are in no way covered. Sorry.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Demon said:


> You are in no way covered. Sorry.


Prove it. Yesterday I give a ride to husband going down to pick up a uhaul, the wife ordered the ride but she did not come with us. They were both adults. You are telling me that if he is injured no one will pay his medical bills. I am not buying it. So prove it to me.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

roadman said:


> Prove it. Yesterday I give a ride to husband going down to pick up a uhaul, the wife ordered the ride but she did not come with us. They were both adults. You are telling me that if he is injured no one will pay his medical bills. I am not buying it. So prove it to me.


 Uber has told you that if a driver gives a ride to a non-account holder the driver is on the hook for any medical bills.

It's Uber policy. James River only covers if you are giving an Uber account holder a ride.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Demon said:


> Uber has told you that if a driver gives a ride to a non-account holder the driver is on the hook for any medical bills.
> 
> It's Uber policy. James River only covers if you are giving an Uber account holder a ride.


That's not proof. Shiw me proof.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

roadman said:


> That's not proof. Shiw me proof.


Showing you Uber and James River policy is proof.

It's your claim, do you have any proof that James River covers you 24/7?


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Demon said:


> Showing you Uber and James River policy is proof.
> 
> It's your claim, do you have any proof that James River covers you 24/7?


So you can't prove?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

roadman said:


> So you can't prove?


I did. Still waiting on you to post anything to back up your claim.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Demon said:


> I did. Still waiting on you to post anything to back up your claim.


When you request and uber, you can actually request it for someone else I don't think uber would allow this feature if it was a violation of their policy.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

TheWanderer said:


> When you request and uber, you can actually request it for someone else I don't think uber would allow this feature if it was a violation of their policy.


Can you order it for a minor? Or for a person who doesn't have an account?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Demon said:


> Can you order it for a minor? Or for a person who doesn't have an account?


As long is the person is over 18, you can order it for them.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

BSki said:


> They are not supposed to have an account if under 18. So I think we are technically covered as they ordered the ride. We are not required to verify age.


You are supposed to read TOS.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

TheWanderer said:


> As long is the person is over 18, you can order it for them.


Not saying you're wrong on that, but do you have a cite on that?


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Demon said:


> I did. Still waiting on you to post anything to back up your claim.


The op is the one the making claims, claims that you appear to agree with. I disagree is all I'm saying.

If I transport a non account holder and something happens to them during the ride, it is unreasonable for anyone to expect that the driver will be held responsible for the medical bills. Why? Because the bills won't get paid. What will probably happen is James River will pay, and then demand the driver be removed from the platform.

Why do I think this. Because my unlicensed ex wife took my car without my permission and crashed into someone. Did my insurance pay? Absolutely. And then they cancelled me.

Uber can make whatever policies they want to, with encouragement from James River I'm certain, but that does not change the fact that yes, whether they like it or not, James River will pay, and Uber's insurance rate will go up with every time they have to payout.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I used to report minors that were using Uber under their own accounts. I would cancel the ride then email Uber to let them know. Uber always said that they would investigate.
A month later I would get a ping for the same underage rider.
Uber violates it's own terms of service to allowing it to continue after they've been notified.
But just another criminal act by this God forsaken excrement of a company.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

roadman said:


> The op is the one the making claims, claims that you appear to agree with. I disagree is all I'm saying.
> 
> If I transport a non account holder and something happens to them during the ride, it is unreasonable for anyone to expect that the driver will be held responsible for the medical bills. Why? Because the bills won't get paid. What will probably happen is James River will pay, and then demand the driver be removed from the platform.
> 
> ...


I'm no lawyer, but you're comparing apples to oranges.

You're comparing a situation where your wife took your car, I'm guessing you didn't report it stolen so your insurance paid for it, to a situation that James River has said they won't cover. And why would they?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> You're not covered if you have a non account holder in the car.


Show me where it says this.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Demon said:


> Not saying you're wrong on that, but do you have a cite on that?


https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/27/uber-now-lets-you-request-a-ride-for-somenoe-else/amp/

It was always possible to hail a ride and specify another pickup point if you wanted to, but the new feature really streamlines the process
That is a quote from the article
Uber wouldn't implement this if James river wouldn't cover this. If they did, uber would be accessible to minors in every state. Minors are allowed to take uber alone under the family account on uber in some states.
This was an easy Google search as well.
All I did was
Uber request friend


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Show me where it says this.


It's been shown quite a few times in the thread. Do you have anything that shows you are covered?



TheWanderer said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/27/uber-now-lets-you-request-a-ride-for-somenoe-else/amp/
> 
> It was always possible to hail a ride and specify another pickup point if you wanted to, but the new feature really streamlines the process
> That is a quote from the article
> ...


That doesn't answer the question. Does the person you're requesting a ride for need to have an Uber account?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Demon said:


> It's been shown quite a few times in the thread. Do you have anything that shows you are covered?
> 
> That doesn't answer the question. Does the person you're requesting a ride for need to have an Uber account?


No they do not.
I have used this feature as a pax before, the person does not need an account. The only verification is a name and phone number. I only had to put a name and phone number, but the person does not have an account. I am assuming uber ask for the number so when the driver calls up through the app it goes directly to the pax that is being picked up instead of the account holder.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

TheWanderer said:


> No they do not.
> I have used this feature as a pax before, the person does not need an account. The only verification is a name and phone number. I only had to put a name and phone number, but the person does not have an account. I am assuming uber ask for the number so when the driver calls up through the app it goes directly to the pax that is being picked up instead of the account holder.


Where is that in writing?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> It's been shown quite a few times in the thread. Do you have anything that shows you are covered?


I have a waybill for the ride. It says the ride is covered.

Show me where Uber or James River says you're not covered if an unaccompanied minor rides. Show me where that waybill is void.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BSki said:


> How do you know? We are not bouncers and don't card people getting into my car.
> 
> Where I am, if I start driving at 3, I get tons of school kids wanting rides home, there is no way they are 18, but do I ask every one of them when they get in?
> 
> I have been giving them a ride and 3 staring the ones I think are under 18.


 Verification of Riders and Riders Financial instruments and also their eligibility to qualify for use of Uber are solely the responsibility and duty of Uber.

Thats why we Pay Them.

Thank you for your duely noted concern.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I have a waybill for the ride. It says the ride is covered.
> 
> Show me where Uber or James River says you're not covered if an unaccompanied minor rides. Show me where that waybill is void.


It's been shown several times in the thread. No one said anything about a waybill.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Demon said:


> Where is that in writing?


I set up a ride for my dad, who does not have an uber account, the app ask for the phone number and name, for I am assuming verification for the driver. Then I requested the ride for him.



Coachman said:


> I have a waybill for the ride. It says the ride is covered.
> 
> Show me where Uber or James River says you're not covered if an unaccompanied minor rides. Show me where that waybill is void.


I actually have emails from a James River claims adjuster stating an unaccompanied minor would not be covered.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> It's been shown several times in the thread. No one said anything about a waybill.


You asked me... "Do you have anything to show your are covered?"

I responded that I have a waybill.

You have nothing. If there's something buried in this thread then cut and paste it now. If you don't, it's not there.



TheWanderer said:


> I actually have emails from a James River claims adjuster stating an unaccompanied minor would not be covered.


Oh they will cover. Uber will make sure they cover. It's Uber that's getting sued.

By the way, it's Uber and the driver that are covered, not the passenger. The insurance covers up to $1M liability per incident. The insurance pays damages and injuries that you are liable for. That would include any injury to a minor in our out of your vehicle during the ride.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

BSki said:


> This is the response from Lyft. They are quick to respond. Haven't received any response from Uber.
> 
> And I agree with Rakos, this guys attitude is very judgy and stinky.
> 
> ...


_Rest assured, your insurance is not compromised when you give a minor a ride. That will always be instated for you._

So OP is wrong on this point...hmmm...who would have thought.



Johnydoo said:


> Lyft is 100% clear; No minors without a parent period!
> 
> Uber is still shady! Bc screenshot (above) dated Jan 2017, Uber recently added the "Teen" ride, where an adult can request a trip for a minor & driver can not do chit about it other than canceling trip.
> 
> ...


Always nice to read thoroughly researched and informed Poster replies. Thanks Johnydoo


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

The OP disappeared after being schooled about insurance (enjoy the quote from lyft's response).

Did anyone posit how accepting a ride from somebody you thought was 18 and turns out to be 16 results in jail time? Heaven's sake, did the OP argue for "statuatory uber"ing?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

There's all kinds of myths on the board that are very hard to dispel.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Did anyone posit how accepting a ride from somebody you thought was 18 and turns out to be 16 results in jail time?


Yes. It's amazing what some people think you can be jailed for. Oh, there's also the whole "conflating-a-corporate-policy-with-a-criminal-case-in-the-event-you-violate-said-policy-absent-a-specific-statutory-prohibition-against-transporting-an-unaccompanied-minor-and-said-statute-prescribing-criminal-penalties-in-the-event-you-do-do-that" thing.

Then again, this guys' posts were so OVERWROUGHT!!! and unsolicited that I believe there's a possibility that this!!! man exists in real life!!! SAD!!!!


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

I think our resident silver back chased off the OP. Otherwise I would have asked the OP if a 50 mile 5x ride was worth it. He kept saying $3-$5 wasn't worth it, I just wanted to know what point it is worth it. Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Coachman said:


> You asked me... "Do you have anything to show your are covered?"
> 
> I responded that I have a waybill.
> 
> ...


Unless you work at James river or the legal team at uber, I am pretty sure the person I talked to has more credibilty than you lol.
As for uber, they would pay out somebody before it would go to the media.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/27/uber-now-lets-you-request-a-ride-for-somenoe-else/amp/
> 
> It was always possible to hail a ride and specify another pickup point if you wanted to, but the new feature really streamlines the process
> That is a quote from the article
> ...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> Unless you work at James river or the legal team at uber, I am pretty sure the person I talked to has more credibilty than you lol.


Before you said it was posted in this thread. I asked you to show me and you were unable to do so. Now you say you "talked" to somebody. Show me.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Child under 5 and or weight requirement based on Massachusetts law its a automatically wait, cancel and collect. If its a hs pickup then you can't tell most times from a senior or freshmen my advice is to just politely ask the student there age and a lot of times you'll get the truth and if underage wait, cancel and collect.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> Child under 5 and or weight requirement based on Massachusetts law its a automatically wait, cancel and collect. If its a hs pickup then you can't tell most times from a senior or freshmen my advice is to just politely ask the student there age and a lot of times you'll get the truth and if underage wait, cancel and collect.


What you're saying is cheat the system by saying they were a no show. If you're going to cheat, you might as well take the fare.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Coachman said:


> What you're saying is cheat the system by saying they were a no show. If you're going to cheat, you might as well take the fare.


I wouldn't call that cheating the system. I call it not getting screwed by the illegal pax and getting paid for driving to them when they KNOW they are not allowed to ride unaccompanied.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Coachman said:


> What you're saying is cheat the system by saying they were a no show. If you're going to cheat, you might as well take the fare.


It is not cheating the system. The person (adult) named on the account is not present for the ride within five minutes. That is a no show. The pax is the one trying to cheat the system while wasting our time.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Coachman said:


> What you're saying is cheat the system by saying they were a no show. If you're going to cheat, you might as well take the fare.


Wait how am I cheating any system haha? Did you read my response clearly??


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Before you said it was posted in this thread. I asked you to show me and you were unable to do so. Now you say you "talked" to somebody. Show me.


Lol you never asked me to post anything in this thread, you are confusing me with someone else, but sure I will.

I am currently waiting on a response back on a scenario where it is the drivers fault for the accident as well.

Also this was from December. In California uber is trying to get the policy changed to where we can pick up minors.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> I wouldn't call that cheating the system. I call it not getting screwed by the illegal pax and getting paid for driving to them when they KNOW they are not allowed to ride unaccompanied.


That "illegal" pax has probably taken fifty Ubers to and from school already. And Uber happily takes their money.



TheWanderer said:


> Lol you never asked me to post anything in this thread, you are confusing me with someone else, but sure I will.


Sorry about that.



TheWanderer said:


> I am currently waiting on a response back on a scenario where it is the drivers fault for the accident as well.
> 
> Also this was from December. In California uber is trying to get the policy changed to where we can pick up minors.


I've seen that first image and it's being misrepresented. Saying that a passenger's medical insurance should cover a bill is not the same as saying it won't be honored by James River in the long run. Health insurance often covers accident victims' hospital bills. It's then up to the various insurance companies to sort out liability. When you check into the hospital they take YOUR insurance card to process because YOU are responsible for YOUR bill. They don't take the police report from the accident and try to decipher who was at fault and which insurance company will be billed. The liability might be covered by Uber's insurance, the driver's personal insurance, the other driver's insurance, or a combination of those. It could even end up being the city's insurance if the accident was caused by a faulty traffic light or some other hazard.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Magikheart said:


> This is super serious! Uber and Lyft drop the insurance! You will have no insurance and you will be the one responsible! You are looking at heavy fine, loss of license and potential JAIL TIME! Is it really worth the $3-$5 you are getting paid????? Don't be a total idiot! REFUSE THESE RIDES! It's against Uber and Lyft policies so you will lose your job!!


I adamantly agree and the only way to pick up kids is if you have a TCP and commercial insurance, but it's not worth it, that way, either.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

These threads give me the,creeps now. I used to take kids all tine. Mostly joint custody situations. The parent would call usually and,say I was picking up for them and they,would be waiting for their kid. The parents were,always affluent and monitoring the ride. On certain days like Monday or friday I would get kids,and they were,always long trips. The hysteria about this .ow is ridiculous. I also took groups of pre teens on reg basis to movies and parties. It was good for the kids to have the freedom and responsibility, and good for the parents to be,free from driving.

We are splitting hairs nows argueing about high school kids.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Some of these kids look like adults so it's hard to tell if they're close to 18. the drivers shouldn't be required to card passengers. We aren't the police.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I had an Uber request in June, and the parent texted me that I'd be picking up her 13 yr old son to take him to an indoor skate park. I was leary about this, but since the parent contacted me before I arrived, I decided to do the trip and consult with support afterward. Uber support explained that they were in the process of rolling out 13-17 teen accounts that would be tied to a parent's account, allowing the teen to request rides directly, and the request would show on the parent's app at the same time, so they'd know. Support stated that I was ok to have taken the trip, and that initially the teen ride request pings would not be indicating it was a teen request _On Screen_, but that eventually it would be programmed to do so. Support clearly stated to me that in the interim, I was OK to accept 13-17 yr old teen riders. Do I WANT 13 yr old pax? H*ll no I don't. I'll see if I can dig up the messages from Uber on this ticket.

Then there's Lyft... last week I'm on DF towards home, and get a ping a 1/2 mile ahead, and I can see it's at my son's junior HS location. 4:30 pm, I figure it's a teacher needing a ride home. Pull into the parking lot, there's not a single car, and not a single adult in sight. Just a 13 yr old 8th grade girl walking towards me waving. Sh*t. I talk to her and find out she needs a ride home from volleyball tryouts, her parents can't get her. She knows my son, and she lives in my neighborhood. I make the decision that it's better for her that I give her the ride home, rather than leave her there unaccompanied. I make sure she gets in her house and closes the door, and I head home. Immediately at home I submit a ticket to Lyft about this situation. Lyft didn't answer my question as to "_what else I may have done instead of giving the ride." _Instead they copy/paste the Lyft policy banning rides by unaccompanied minors, and state that they will not match me with that account holder in the future.

I think I made the right decision on the Lyft ride, in spite of the fact that the driver AND the rider are vulnerable in that situation.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Tomahawk21 said:


> The only time I have taken a minor is after accepting the ride I arrived at the house and the parent/guardian was outside. I talked to the Parent of the child told me she had requested the ride for her daughter to go to some school event. It's one thing for a minor to request on an illegal account as opposed to a parent requesting a ride for their child.


 its against policy for an acct holder to order an Uber for a minor. If reported, the account holder can actually lose their account.


This debate has been addressed multiple times! Last I checked Uber's terms of service, for drivers, addresses nothing in regards to transporting minors. It does not mention minors at all, in fact. Now, the passenger's terms of service, does state all minors must be accompanied by an adult and you must be 18 years old to have an account. It also states your account cannot be used to order for a third party. That being said, Uber has also implemented, in different markets, a family account. Where One designated account oversees everything and all family members, they designate, are allowed to operate under this account. So. . . that does send out mixed messages. . . 
Nowhere does it state insurance is voided if transporting a minor . I'm not saying the insurance covers you and I'm not saying the insurance won't cover you. I am saying it does not address it one way or the other.

I'm with BSki . We are not advised to take or not take minors. The account holders are informed they must be 18 to have an account and adults must accompany all minors. So technically they are violating their TOS . . . They are committing fraud. We aren't breaking our TOS. We aren't committing fraud. Now if you think Uber will wash their hands of a car accident involving their driver and a minor and they WON'T do that to with any other accident, you're wrong! They will try to wash their hands of any accident. Regardless of the ages of people involved. Now when you say it's illegal to transport minors, you're talking about state and city legalities, not Uber. If there was a clear policy written out, we would be violating Uber's policy, not necessarily breaking the law. So unless your state has a written law about transporting minors, it's not illegal. Policies and laws are two different things


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

"My son Billy says his driver touched him in his no no place".
OOPS!
There goes your whole life.
No
Unaccompanied
Minors.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Magikheart said:


> Ignorance of the law will not protect you! It's a well stated Uber and Lyft policy!
> 
> If they can't prove they are 18 with license don't drive them! It's foolish!!!
> 
> Sorry! You are not covered! PERIOD!


_
_
*FOR SALE:


*
PM me to negotiate a price.

I will throw in front wiper blades, some bulk packages of Jolly Ranchers and Skittles to sweeten the deal.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm curious how market research is done by the candy companies these days...

How exactly does someone from Nestle or Hershey or whomever get kids to try new candy for them...


Makes you wonder...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'm curious how market research is done by the candy companies these days...
> 
> How exactly does someone from Nestle or Hershey or whomever get kids to try new candy for them...
> 
> Makes you wonder...


They probably set up shop in malls, and offer free booze to the parents.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "My son Billy says his driver touched him in his no no place".
> OOPS!
> There goes your whole life.
> No
> ...


Any rider can accuse you of inappropriate or illegal behavior at any time. A dash cam is your best protection against erroneous accusations. If that kid is sitting in the back seat the whole ride and you're in front, you have nothing to worry about, right?

But I'm curious, why do you think some parent or child would make up such a ridiculous charge about you?


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Magikheart said:


> Ignorance of the law will not protect you! It's a well stated Uber and Lyft policy!
> 
> If they can't prove they are 18 with license don't drive them! It's foolish!!!
> 
> Sorry! You are not covered! PERIOD!


I agree if there is a issue There insurance will not cover it But when i first started I used to get a lot of request from schools and when I asked uber/lyft about it seemed like I got a run a round answer This is a issue that does need to be addressed as There is also college students that or under 18 and we cant be expected to ID them I think they need to make them use IDS when they sign up


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Rittz19007 said:


> I agree if there is a issue There insurance will not cover it But when i first started I used to get a lot of request from schools and when I asked uber/lyft about it seemed like I got a run a round answer This is a issue that does need to be addressed as There is also college students that or under 18 and we cant be expected to ID them I think they need to make them use IDS when they sign up


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "My son Billy says his driver touched him in his no no place".
> OOPS!
> There goes your whole life.
> No
> ...


Two words: Dash Cam.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 150798


Wow they finally wrote up something! I'm sure the sixteen-year-old with a machete had something to do with it LOL now, how do we find out if we are in a city that allows or doesn't allow minors?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Any rider can accuse you of inappropriate or illegal behavior at any time. A dash cam is your best protection against erroneous accusations. If that kid is sitting in the back seat the whole ride and you're in front, you have nothing to worry about, right?
> 
> But I'm curious, why do you think some parent or child would make up such a ridiculous charge about you?


You didn't read my post.
I implied the CHILD told.the parent a made up story, and the parent believed their darling little snowflake.
Sure a dashcam would probably protect me.
You know what protects me 100?
NO UNACCOMPANIED MINORS IN MY CAB.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You didn't read my post.
> I implied the CHILD told.the parent a made up story, and the parent believed their darling little snowflake.
> Sure a dashcam would probably protect me.
> You know what protects me 100?
> NO UNACCOMPANIED MINORS IN MY CAB.


I read your post. Tell me. Why would a child make up such a story? There are plenty of posters like you on this board who seem to think that's a likely occurrence.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I read your post. Tell me. Why would a child make up such a story? There are plenty of posters like you on this board who seem to think that's a likely occurrence.


All it takes is 1 accusation. Who wants to be the first?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I read your post. Tell me. Why would a child make up such a story? There are plenty of posters like you on this board who seem to think that's a likely occurrence.


I read the news, and I know that up to 10% of rape accusations can be fabricated.
Tawana Brawley comes to mind as a teen "victim" who fabricated a story about Poughkeepsie boys raping her.

*I totally support the rape victims who did not fabricate their incident.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I read the news, and I know that up to 10% of rape accusations can be fabricated.
> Tawana Brawley comes to mind as a teen "victim" who fabricated a story about Poughkeepsie boys raping her.
> 
> *I totally support the rape victims who did not fabricate their incident.


What do you think is a more likely outcome while transporting a child? Becoming the subject of a false accusation? Dying in a head on collision? Or stopping at the mini-mart and picking up the winning Powerball ticket?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey, I've been accused of kidknapping 2 Lyft passengers . they said I held them against their will and refused to allow them to exit my vehicle. Im 120#. I can't even restrain my dog. Let alone 2 female passengers, who are in the backseat! Why does anyone do things like this? I find myself asking the question, "what is wrong with people nowadays" way more than I feel like I should be. People are crazy


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

68350 said:


> I had an Uber request in June, and the parent texted me that I'd be picking up her 13 yr old son to take him to an indoor skate park. I was leary about this, but since the parent contacted me before I arrived, I decided to do the trip and consult with support afterward. Uber support explained that they were in the process of rolling out 13-17 teen accounts that would be tied to a parent's account, allowing the teen to request rides directly, and the request would show on the parent's app at the same time, so they'd know. Support stated that I was ok to have taken the trip, and that initially the teen ride request pings would not be indicating it was a teen request _On Screen_, but that eventually it would be programmed to do so. Support clearly stated to me that in the interim, I was OK to accept 13-17 yr old teen riders. Do I WANT 13 yr old pax? H*ll no I don't. I'll see if I can dig up the messages from Uber on this ticket.
> 
> Then there's Lyft... last week I'm on DF towards home, and get a ping a 1/2 mile ahead, and I can see it's at my son's junior HS location. 4:30 pm, I figure it's a teacher needing a ride home. Pull into the parking lot, there's not a single car, and not a single adult in sight. Just a 13 yr old 8th grade girl walking towards me waving. Sh*t. I talk to her and find out she needs a ride home from volleyball tryouts, her parents can't get her. She knows my son, and she lives in my neighborhood. I make the decision that it's better for her that I give her the ride home, rather than leave her there unaccompanied. I make sure she gets in her house and closes the door, and I head home. Immediately at home I submit a ticket to Lyft about this situation. Lyft didn't answer my question as to "_what else I may have done instead of giving the ride." _Instead they copy/paste the Lyft policy banning rides by unaccompanied minors, and state that they will not match me with that account holder in the future.
> 
> I think I made the right decision on the Lyft ride, in spite of the fact that the driver AND the rider are vulnerable in that situation.


The only other thing you could dp is call the cops, report her as an unsupervised minor and have them take her home.



Coachman said:


> There's all kinds of myths on the board that are very hard to dispel.


Thankfully this isn't one of them.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> Thankfully this isn't one of them.


There's all kinds of nonsense about insurance on this board. If you pick up a minor you're uninsured. If the pax cancels in the middle of a ride you're uninsured. If the account holder isn't in the car you're uninsured. If you pick up the wrong pax you're uninsured. It's all nonsense.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

If something happens and you have a minor in the car. James River will still cover the situation. The only time an issue will arise is when it is not in Uber's best interest to cover you. If the passenger decides to sue both Uber and the driver, James River will provide an attorney. If the attorney decides that there is a conflict of interest between you and Uber in the case, you are going to be dropped like a hot potato. James River works for Uber. Make no mistake.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Magikheart said:


> Seriously! Make things up? Do your research! It's against Uber and Lyft policies to transport any rider under 18 without a parent! That makes us Independent Contractors liable! Doesn't matter one bit if you took your time and had to get them to find out they are under 18! If you wait 5 minutes you can cancel the ride! I report them to Uber! It's not worth putting your life in jeopardy over a stupid $3-$5 ride! Just when you think you won't have an accident driving them..you will have an accident! Don't look for Uber or Lyft to protect you as they already informed you IT'S AGAINST THEIR POLICY!


I think it's 18 to create an account. But you can use your account to request a ride for a child. If something happens the account holder will be held liable.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Leo1983 said:


> If something happens Uber will be held liable.


FIFY


----------



## JasonZ (Jun 17, 2017)

BSki said:


> No, it is not well stated. It simply states "If you think they are under" it is a judgement call on the drivers part. I am terrible at guessing ages, so I don't.
> 
> Riders are required to be 18 to have an account. If the rider is under 18, they are committing fraud. I am doing nothing wrong. I am not breaking a law. I am not required to verify their age.
> 
> Are you speaking of an actually issue that you faced? Do you ask everyone for their license before getting into your car?


These are things a molester would say.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> There's all kinds of nonsense about insurance on this board. If you pick up a minor you're uninsured. If the pax cancels in the middle of a ride you're uninsured. If the account holder isn't in the car you're uninsured. If you pick up the wrong pax you're uninsured. It's all nonsense.


There's no nonsense about it. If you pick up an unaccompanied minor the driver is own their own. It's an objective fact.



SuzeCB said:


> If something happens and you have a minor in the car. James River will still cover the situation. The only time an issue will arise is when it is not in Uber's best interest to cover you. If the passenger decides to sue both Uber and the driver, James River will provide an attorney. If the attorney decides that there is a conflict of interest between you and Uber in the case, you are going to be dropped like a hot potato. James River works for Uber. Make no mistake.


Why would James River cover a driver if they're not driving for Uber????


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> I think it's 18 to create an account. But you can use your account to request a ride for a child. If something happens the account holder will be held liable.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Demon said:


> There's no nonsense about it. If you pick up an unaccompanied minor the driver is own their own.
> .....
> 
> Why would James River cover a driver if they're not driving for Uber????


I was speaking of when there is a conflict of interest because the packs decides to sue both Uber and the driver, even though the driver was driving for Uber at the time.

If the driver was not driving for Uber at the time, there would be absolutely no reason to sue Uber at all, but rather just the driver.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> I was speaking of when there is a conflict of interest because the packs decides to sue both Uber and the driver, even though the driver was driving for Uber at the time.
> 
> If the driver was not driving for Uber at the time, there would be absolutely no reason to sue Uber at all, but rather just the driver.


Ok. That's the issue we're addressing here. Without an Uber passenger in the car, the driver wouldn't be working with Uber.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Demon said:


> Ok. That's the issue we're addressing here. Without an Uber passenger in the car, the driver wouldn't be working with Uber.


Without a passenger in the car, there's nobody in the car with you. The point is if you pick up a passenger that is under age.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> Without a passenger in the car, there's nobody in the car with you. The point is if you pick up a passenger that is under age.


Yes, that's what we're talking about. An unaccompanied passenger who is a minor is not an Uber passenger.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

JasonZ said:


> These are things a molester would say.


WTF does that mean?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> There's no nonsense about it. If you pick up an unaccompanied minor the driver is own their own. It's an objective fact.


You don't believe a judge and jury would hold Uber accountable for that ride? What are you smoking? Uber's pretty smart. They've got their bases covered.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> You don't believe a judge and jury would hold Uber accountable for that ride? What are you smoking? Uber's pretty smart. They've got their bases covered.


Accountable for what?? A driver doing something Uber told them not to do?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> Accountable for what?? A driver doing something Uber told them not to do?


Surely you're not serious.

You turn on the Uber app. You get a request from Uber to pick up David, who is also using the Uber app. You pick up David and drive him to his destination, all the while Uber is monitoring the ride and charging David's credit card by the mile and the minute. But you think Uber isn't responsible for the trip?


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Surely you're not serious.


He probably is, so you might not want to call him Surely.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Surely you're not serious.
> 
> You turn on the Uber app. You get a request from Uber to pick up David, who is also using the Uber app. You pick up David and drive him to his destination, all the while Uber is monitoring the ride and charging David's credit card by the mile and the minute. But you think Uber isn't responsible for the trip?


But David doesn't have an account and Uber told you not to pick up people who don't have an account.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> But David doesn't have an account and Uber told you not to pick up people who don't have an account.


If you were David's parent, who would you sue if David was hurt in an Uber ride?

And btw, many of these kids do have their own accounts.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

the problem is, Uber is not telling us to not pick them up. It's nowhere in the drivers terms of service. If you email them and ask them they may say not to but there's been responses where they not said that either. So if you email them they may say that but there's not a policy so for everyone else who doesn't email them asking, they are not told to not pick up minors


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> If you were David's parent, who would you sue if David was hurt in an Uber ride?
> 
> And btw, many of these kids do have their own accounts.


You didn't answer my question.



Daisey77 said:


> the problem is, Uber is not telling us to not pick them up. It's nowhere in the drivers terms of service. If you email them and ask them they may say not to but there's been responses where they not said that either. So if you email them they may say that but there's not a policy so for everyone else who doesn't email them asking, they are not told to not pick up minors


There is a very clear policy on this for drivers that has been posted in this thread.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Demon said:


> But David doesn't have an account and Uber told you not to pick up people who don't have an account.


Not legally. You must be 18 to have an account.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> There is a very clear policy on this for drivers that has been posted in this thread.


 I saw that but where did that "policy" originate from? A response to an email? The point is it's not in our terms of service and nowhere in our terms of service does it say we must read the passenger's terms of service. If that "clear policy" was an email to a specific driver, it's not a clear policy to all of the drivers . that is a private email between Uber and one specific driver. If they have such a specific policy common how are these teen accounts being created? Not only being created the being approved by Uber? I'm not talking about a teenager lying about the age I'm talking about the teen program that Uber specifically designed and allows for teenagers to use


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Reality check time....

Sure, Uber dropped a few of my customers because Parents were having me take the kids to school. Care to guess what happened next?

Parents switched to Lyft, which isn't so fussy. 

Uber, being no dummies then developed " teen accounts."

Now, if our new member will just - as Rhianna sang - "shut up and drive."


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I sure don't pretend to be a lawyer so please don't ask for legal advice from me. I think contract law comes into place here. What is the age someone is legally allowed to enter into a contract? This is a contract between a driver and rider after all, correct? I was always told no one under the age of 18 can legally enter into a contract. Could this have anything to do with the prohibition and thus a potential grey area with matters of insurability & liability?



Karen Stein said:


> Reality check time....
> 
> Sure, Uber dropped a few of my customers because Parents were having me take the kids to school. Care to guess what happened next?
> 
> ...


Karen, as has been discussed there are some states with laws against what you are advocating. In the state of California it is unlawful to transport unaccompanied minors. When unlawful insurance companies have discretion when there is an accident. Many drivers are unwilling to take the risk of not being covered so they, as the terms & law state, don't transport unaccompanied minors.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Flier5425 said:


> I sure don't pretend to be a lawyer so please don't ask for legal advice from me. I think contract law comes into place here. What is the age someone is legally allowed to enter into a contract? This is a contract between a driver and rider after all, correct? I was always told no one under the age of 18 can legally enter into a contract. Could this have anything to do with the prohibition and thus a potential grey area with matters of insurability & liability?
> 
> Karen, as has been discussed there are some states with laws against what you are advocating. In the state of California it is unlawful to transport unaccompanied minors. When unlawful insurance companies have discretion when there is an accident. Many drivers are unwilling to take the risk of not being covered so they, as the terms & law state, don't transport unaccompanied minors.


Karen is a paid advocate for Uber.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Reality check time....
> 
> Sure, Uber dropped a few of my customers because Parents were having me take the kids to school. Care to guess what happened next?
> 
> ...


There you go. Official word from Uber's official shill.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Flier5425 said:


> Karen, as has been discussed there are some states with laws against what you are advocating. In the state of California it is unlawful to transport unaccompanied minors. When unlawful insurance companies have discretion when there is an accident. Many drivers are unwilling to take the risk of not being covered so they, as the terms & law state, don't transport unaccompanied minors.


California is a state chock full with dumb laws.

Nevada has the opposite law. It is illegal to discriminate based on age in Nevada.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> California is a state chock full with dumb laws.
> 
> Nevada has the opposite law. It is illegal to discriminate based on age in Nevada.


So Nevada casinos have to let minors gamble?? C'mon.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Demon said:


> So Nevada casinos have to let minors gamble?? C'mon.


I thought we were talking about driving.


> NRS 706A.190  Adoption of policy prohibiting discrimination; prohibition against discrimination; accommodations for passenger who requires wheelchair-accessible vehicle.
> 
> 1.  A transportation network company shall adopt a policy which prohibits discrimination against a passenger or potential passenger on account of national origin, religion, age, disability, sex, race, color, sexual orientation or gender identity or expression.
> 
> 2.  A driver shall not discriminate against a passenger or potential passenger on account of national origin, religion, age, disability, sex, race, color, sexual orientation or gender identity or expression.


But if you want to talk about dumb gambling laws, California laws are still dumber yet than Nevada. California always assumes only government can be responsible. No one can run a gambling joint, except of course the government. Government lotteries okay. Private casinos bad.

Adults are often treated like children in California.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I thought we were talking about driving.
> 
> But if you want to talk about dumb gambling laws, California laws are still dumber yet than Nevada. California always assumes only government can be responsible. No one can run a gambling joint, except of course the government. Government lotteries okay. Private casinos bad.
> 
> Adults are often treated like children in California.


So if a ten year old flags you down you have to give them a ride?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> You didn't answer my question.


Which question?



Demon said:


> There is a very clear policy on this for drivers that has been posted in this thread.


Except in the markets where Uber has recently introduced its teen program. What does that tell you about where Uber stands on minors riding?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Which question?
> 
> Except in the markets where Uber has recently introduced its teen program. What does that tell you about where Uber stands on minors riding?


What would Uber be accountable for?
That the policy is pretty clear. The only drivers in those special markets who can pick up teens have gone through extra vetting.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Magikheart said:


> This is super serious! Uber and Lyft drop the insurance! You will have no insurance and you will be the one responsible! You are looking at heavy fine, loss of license and potential JAIL TIME! Is it really worth the $3-$5 you are getting paid????? Don't be a total idiot! REFUSE THESE RIDES! It's against Uber and Lyft policies so you will lose your job!!


You're driving with scant insurance, regardless of the age of the rider, unless you have a livery policy. My best paxes are the kids at a boarding school up the road. Every kid is encouraged to have an Uber or Lyft account set up by the kid's parents. The youngsters are kind, clean, respectful, and everyone of them has already learned the fine art of tipping. I love these pings! I drive the kids to shopping, eateries, movies, relatives' homes. One rider from the school gave me a Christmas gift of a gift card to my favorite Indian eatery. I was curious why she wanted to know so much about what foods I like. She likely wasn't expecting Mr. White Guy to be such a fan of fiery curries.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> What would Uber be accountable for?


Uber is accountable for everything that happens while you're Ubering. Count on it. Even if you violate the law or commit some criminal act, Uber will be held accountable. Even if the rider is unauthorized Uber will be held accountable. Even if that rider is a minor. If you pick up a minor, turn off the app, drive to a deserted location and bury that minor alive, Uber's going to be held accountable.



Demon said:


> That the policy is pretty clear. The only drivers in those special markets who can pick up teens have gone through extra vetting.


What's pretty clear is that thousands of minors take Ubers every day all over the country. Uber knows this. Uber takes their money. And Uber is modifying its policies to welcome these minors aboard in the safest way they can. Can you show me where any driver has ever been deactivated for driving a minor? (Not counting an accident or molestation.)


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> *Uber is accountable for everything that happens while you're Ubering.* Count on it. Even if you violate the law or commit some criminal act, Uber will be held accountable. Even if the rider is unauthorized Uber will be held accountable. Even if that rider is a minor. If you pick up a minor, turn off the app, drive to a deserted location and bury that minor alive, Uber's going to be held accountable.


Your bolded sentence will close down the thread. If you have an unaccompanied minor in the car, you're not Ubering. By your logic Uber should cover a driver if that driver is giving a family member a ride to the airport on their own time. By your logic Uber is accountable if a driver's car is parked in their driveway and a tree falls on it.

You just said it, Uber is only accountable when a driver is Ubering and in this discussion drivers aren't Ubering.



Coachman said:


> What's pretty clear is that thousands of minors take Ubers every day all over the country. Uber knows this. Uber takes their money. And Uber is modifying its policies to welcome these minors aboard in the safest way they can. Can you show me where any driver has ever been deactivated for driving a minor? (Not counting an accident or molestation.)


Your argument here is the same that a kid makes. Just because lots of people do it, doesn't mean it's in a driver's best interest to copy that behavior. I don't have to show you anything. That's like me saying if you can't show me an alien there's no life on other planets anywhere in the universe.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> Your bolded sentence will close down the thread. If you have an unaccompanied minor in the car, you're not Ubering.


You're not Ubering? Really? If you're not Ubering, how does Uber collect their fee for the ride?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Under the law an animal is not a person.


Behold... a genius walks among us


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Currently in Uber's Help section, apparently they've changed their minds since my inquiry a few months ago:

*I have a question about Teen Account trips*
_*For now, the teen accounts program will be closed as we consider how to best serve the needs of families.*_ Minors should no longer be riding unaccompanied. If you suspect a minor is using Uber, please let us know through your app and our team will investigate.



Karen Stein said:


> Uber, being no dummies then developed " teen accounts."


Which according to current info I just posted above from their website help section, are no longer allowed, _*For Now*_.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

68350 said:


> Currently in Uber's Help section, apparently they've changed their minds since my inquiry a few months ago:
> 
> *I have a question about Teen Account trips*
> _*For now, the teen accounts program will be closed as we consider how to best serve the needs of families.*_ Minors should no longer be riding unaccompanied. If you suspect a minor is using Uber, please let us know through your app and our team will investigate.
> ...


I love how, when their marketing doofuses generate a dud they just very, very quietly sweep it under the rug.

I want trumpet fanfare and and some kind of "yes, we are idiots" proclamation front and center on their website each time it happens.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

What's truly bothersome to me, is that Uber makes no effort to directly notify drivers of this change of policy. They just change the online content to reflect their current policy. ANY major policy change should be messaged directly to us.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

68350 said:


> What's truly bothersome to me, is that Uber makes no effort to directly notify drivers of this change of policy. They just change the online content to reflect their current policy. ANY major policy change should be messaged directly to us.


Well, that's a moot point for many. Most drivers just ignore Uber policy anyway.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Which is fine until something happens on a trip that brings the policy into play, and whether or not you're insured, due to non-compliance.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> You're not Ubering? Really? If you're not Ubering, how does Uber collect their fee for the ride?


By collecting it from the account holder.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

68350 said:


> Which is fine until something happens on a trip that brings the policy into play, and whether or not you're insured, due to non-compliance.


That is exactly why they don't notify the drivers. All of their gray areas and lack of communication, is only to their benefit. They can almost always come up with an argument to release them from being liable. so take this for example, they get sued regarding transporting a minor, they can show this new policy and be like well we told the drivers not to take minor . Liability then would fall on us to prove that they have told us otherwise . 95% of us have not been advise one way or another because it's not not terms of service. If it was in our terms of service they could legally say we were all informed . The other 5% of drivers, who been advised in one way or another, have only been advised because they took it upon themselves to email Uber and directly ask about transporting minors. Not to mention, we would have to back that up with proof of the email or whatever proof they have. Now what percentage of that 5% actually has it in writing and saved? Why do you think they started phone support? Nothing is in writing now. Not on our end anyways. In my market, we've had numerous responses when asking about the policy of transporting miners. We've had anything from, no absolutely not and you will be deactivated to it's up to our discretion. We've had support tell us don't take the passenger and contact them and we've had support tell us to go ahead and do the ride and then contact them. The more confusion they create the more ability they have to pass liability off onto others.



Coachman said:


> Uber is accountable for everything that happens while you're Ubering. Count on it. Even if you violate the law or commit some criminal act, Uber will be held accountable. Even if the rider is unauthorized Uber will be held accountable. Even if that rider is a minor. If you pick up a minor, turn off the app, drive to a deserted location and bury that minor alive, Uber's going to be held accountable.


 I really hope you don't believe this statement. So you're telling me of all the times where a driver has been involved with killing, raping, assaulting, or robbing a passenger Uber has stepped up to the plate and assumed 100% responsibility and paid out appropriately to the victim? What about that case of rape, where they illegally obtained her medical records because they felt she was lying? Do you think they did anything for the family for the driver who got macheted to death by the 16 year old female? No they simply apologized. There's been multiple car accidents, a big one where a couple guys were in the hospital for almost a month and Uber washed their hands of it. Look up the lawsuits from Passenger. They always try to argue their way out of it by saying we are contractors and that makes them not liable


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> By collecting it from the account holder.


So if a driver picks up a minor, it's not an Uber ride, but Uber can collect a fee anyway? Is that your position? lol


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> So if a driver picks up a minor, it's not an Uber ride, but Uber can collect a fee anyway? Is that your position? lol


No.


----------



## riccoh r hudson (Jul 28, 2017)

BSki said:


> They are not supposed to have an account if under 18. So I think we are technically covered as they ordered the ride. We are not required to verify age.


Im sure they can have an account under 18 uber just want money no matter how. There a 2 dollar teen fee that's added to your ride


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

How do underage kids have accounts to use? Is it not true that the parents either ordered the ride or gave the kid permission to install the app hooked up to the payment scheme?


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

Tars Tarkas said:


> How do underage kids have accounts to use? Is it not true that the parents either ordered the ride or gave the kid permission to install the app hooked up to the payment scheme?


You're correct. Some parents let the kid install the app on their phone and log in with their account. But, that's prohibited by Uber's terms of use if the person is underage.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Tars Tarkas said:


> How do underage kids have accounts to use? Is it not true that the parents either ordered the ride or gave the kid permission to install the app hooked up to the payment scheme?


All the kids need to set up an account as a rider is a credit or debit card number. If they have a bank account, even one that is jointly owned with a parent, they can have their own card and use that to set up there Uber account. Of course, that means that they lied to Uber because you have to certify that you are 18 or older. Minors cannot enter into legal contracts.


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> All the kids need to set up an account as a rider is a credit or debit card number. If they have a bank account, even one that is jointly owned with a parent, they can have their own card and use that to set up there Uber account. Of course, that means that they lied to Uber because you have to certify that you are 18 or older. Minors cannot enter into legal contracts.


right exactly you can make family profiles but you can't make a profile for someone that is under 18 lol


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

It's worth repeating my position.

School has resumed. I take kids to school, or home from school, every day. Often this is because the parent is at work.

Taking kids to school is a perfectly legitimate activity.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> It's worth repeating my position.
> 
> School has resumed. I take kids to school, or home from school, every day. Often this is because the parent is at work.
> 
> Taking kids to school is a perfectly legitimate activity.


Which goes against Uber policy.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Which goes against Uber policy.


As has been stated previously in this thread, Karen is a paid Uber shill. She is knowingly attempting to obscure Uber policy / Sate laws in order to confuse enough drivers into making the wrong decision to pick up minors not accompanied by an adult.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Flier5425 said:


> As has been stated previously in this thread, Karen is a paid Uber shill. She is knowingly attempting to obscure Uber policy / Sate laws in order to confuse enough drivers into making the wrong decision to pick up minors not accompanied by an adult.


I take minors. I guess that makes me an Uber shill.

But now you have to explain, why would an Uber shill knowingly attempt to obscure Uber policy?


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I take minors. I guess that makes me an Uber shill.
> 
> But now you have to explain, why would an Uber shill knowingly attempt to obscure Uber policy?


The two are mutually exclusive. In Karen's case, she is. Knowingly accepting these rides breaks the contract you have with Uber. You understand that 100%. If you want to open yourself up to the risks of doing what you know to be against policy they that is on you. Don't claim ignorance when that time comes.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Flier5425 said:


> The two are mutually exclusive. In Karen's case, she is. Knowingly accepting these rides breaks the contract you have with Uber. You understand that 100%. If you want to open yourself up to the risks of doing what you know to be against policy they that is on you. Don't claim ignorance when that time comes.


In Christianity, tied to the story of Jesus crucifixion is how Pontius Pilate washed his hands while he was sentencing Jesus to death. Symbolizing he was not accepting the responsibility for this, should the crap hit the fan.

That is exactly what this Uber policy does. They put it into the passenger's terms of service so that parents won't be able to sue Uber saying that their minor children should not have been in the car on this particular time, even though they constantly use Uber to send them to and from school. By not putting it into the drivers terms of service, however Uber gets to still make the money on the trip until there's a problem.

They further cover their tails when a driver rights to them and ask them what the policy is, and they explained that a driver could be deactivated if it is found out that they have knowingly taken a minor as a passenger and made the trip.

Cover your own tail. Don't take unaccompanied minors. More detailed to this would be that you should not be taking minors that are not accompanied specifically by the adult account holder. That's actually what it says in the passenger terms. Not that the minor must be accompanied by an adult, but by the valid account holder (who certified that s/he was at least 18 when s/he signed up for the account).


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> It's worth repeating my position.
> 
> School has resumed. I take kids to school, or home from school, every day. Often this is because the parent is at work.
> 
> Taking kids to school is a perfectly legitimate activity.


Legitimate? According to who? You? I don't know what your state laws are in regards to transporting minors, if that's what you're referring to when you say 'legitimate", but it's not legitimate in the eyes of uber/Lyft or in respect to their policies. I will say both companies could definitely be a lot more clear and more vocal about their stance on this policy but as drivers , we risk being deactivated Everytime We transport a minor. So it's up to us as individual drivers to determine if the risk is worth it or not. For me, this is a full-time gig right now. So risking being deactivated not an option


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

No unaccompanied minors allowed!

https://www.google.com/amp/www.mypa...h-called-lyft/aJHSOgN4miBhTMynEjf3YI/amp.html

*Btw, link is safe.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> No unaccompanied minors allowed!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.mypa...h-called-lyft/aJHSOgN4miBhTMynEjf3YI/amp.html
> 
> *Btw, link is safe.


 See the shit pisses me off! Why is it everyone wants to blame others and never assume responsibility themselves? The driver should be the last person charged in this Case! First of all, Uber and Lyft have no policy about IDing passengers. Secondly, did this thirteen-year-old create the account or were they using their parents? If she created an account, she's the one that committed fraud. If she used her parents account, her parents willingly and knowingly gave her access to the account. It had to be on her phone! what about the sleeping Grandma Granted we have all probably snuck out as teenagers and we're hard to keep track of, when we want to be sneaky but good hell. Grandma's technically the adult who is supervising this child . Now I understand, the child is a minor and therefore cannot legally enter into a contract or be held liable in legal matters but I'm sorry, either her or her parent is the number one person responsible
. Either the child created an account and lied or the mother had given her access to use the account. Both against the terms of service. Secondly, the grandma was the one who was responsible for watching the child. Third, her boyfriend was operating a vehicle illegally and jeopardized her life by allowing her into the vehicle. Could Uber and Lyft has some sort of protection like a prompt that pops up on your screen when ordering asking you if all passengers are over the age of 18, yes but at the same time the terms of service was signed by someone knowing you can't create account unless you are 18 and must be accompanied by an adult if your under 18. We drop off passengers all of the time. How was the driver supposed to know she was going to hop in a vehicle with a child under the age of 18 without a license? That's insane


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I take minors. I guess that makes me an Uber shill.
> 
> But now you have to explain, why would an Uber shill knowingly attempt to obscure Uber policy?


Money. Uber is duplicitous.
The rule is in place to cover their liability. However, they make a buttload of revenue off these illegal rides so do not actually want them to end.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The rule is in place to cover their liability.


If you have a rule against children swimming in your pool and a child dies in your pool, you're still liable.



Johnydoo said:


> No unaccompanied minors allowed!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.mypa...h-called-lyft/aJHSOgN4miBhTMynEjf3YI/amp.html
> 
> *Btw, link is safe.


By the way, I predict that lawsuit will be settled pretty quickly once Lyft's attorneys point out that the girl who was killed regularly used Lyft with her mother's permission.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If you have a rule against children swimming in your pool and a child dies in your pool, you're still liable.
> 
> By the way, I predict that lawsuit will be settled pretty quickly once Lyft's attorneys point out that the girl who was killed regularly used Lyft with her mother's permission.


I agree with you. I'm pointing out UberLogic.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I agree with you. I'm pointing out UberLogic.


I see. Well Uber has a lot of very smart lawyers. A lot smarter than my lawyers. lol


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Coachman said:


> If
> By the way, I predict that lawsuit will be settled pretty quickly once Lyft's attorneys point out that the girl who was killed regularly used Lyft with her mother's permission.


I doubt the suit will ever get close to trial. There's not even vicarious liability here. The accident in the truck is legally separate from the act of being transported in a Lyft, and any attempt to tie them is spurious and absurd.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> I doubt the suit will ever get close to trial. There's not even vicarious liability here. The accident in the truck is legally separate from the act of being transported in a Lyft, and any attempt to tie them is spurious and absurd.


 Right? We can't be held accountable for what happens after they get out of our vehicle. If that was the case we'd be charged with every drunken fool who gets in a fight at the bars, after we drop them off. I mean, afterall, we did knowingly drop them off at a place where large amounts of alcohol is consumed and people don't act responsibly


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> I doubt the suit will ever get close to trial. There's not even vicarious liability here. The accident in the truck is legally separate from the act of being transported in a Lyft, and any attempt to tie them is spurious and absurd.


Lyft will settle just to keep the story out of the papers. The mother will have to sign a nondisclosure agreement.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

i had my first one yesterday and i canceled the trip under the fraud. I think we should get a cancel fee under these situations to cover the drive time.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> i had my first one yesterday and i canceled the trip under the fraud. I think we should get a cancel fee under these situations to cover the drive time.


You do, but still have to wait the 5 mins and hope the pax doesn't cancel before the 5 mins it up. Can probably still email lyft and complain that you should get the fee and the account closed. They may come back and say, it was a fraudulent account to begin with and not charge it.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

BSki said:


> You do, but still have to wait the 5 mins and hope the pax doesn't cancel before the 5 mins it up. Can probably still email lyft and complain that you should get the fee and the account closed. They may come back and say, it was a fraudulent account to begin with and not charge it.


So I have to wait 5 minutes before canciling otherwise no cancel fee.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> So I have to wait 5 minutes before canciling otherwise no cancel fee.


That is correct.


----------



## Ohioref63 (Mar 27, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> i had my first one yesterday and i canceled the trip under the fraud. I think we should get a cancel fee under these situations to cover the drive time.


That's what annoys me, I don't get a few for driving 12 minutes to get there, only to find two pre-pubescant kids waiting to go to the mall. And Uber does nothing about it, other Uber drivers perpetuate the problem by giving rides!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ohioref63 said:


> That's what annoys me, I don't get a few for driving 12 minutes to get there, only to find two pre-pubescant kids waiting to go to the mall. And Uber does nothing about it, other Uber drivers perpetuate the problem by giving rides!


Need to wait the 5 minutes until cancel window pops up. Then do no show then write into uber.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Magikheart said:


> This is super serious! Uber and Lyft drop the insurance! You will have no insurance and you will be the one responsible! You are looking at heavy fine, loss of license and potential JAIL TIME! Is it really worth the $3-$5 you are getting paid????? Don't be a total idiot! REFUSE THESE RIDES! It's against Uber and Lyft policies so you will lose your job!!


UberMyth


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Or make them cancel and you get paid a little sooner. Afterall, it is their fault. So they should be the one to cancel


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

If they appear to be under 18, you are supposed to card them. If they do not have an ID, or do have one and are under 18, decline the ride, and put as reason 'unaccompanied minor'. The cancel fee will probably be more than the fare on the short trips they are trying to take anyway.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

BSki said:


> How do you know? We are not bouncers and don't card people getting into my car.
> 
> Where I am, if I start driving at 3, I get tons of school kids wanting rides home, there is no way they are 18, but do I ask every one of them when they get in?
> 
> I have been giving them a ride and 3 staring the ones I think are under 18.


Yes you ask how old they are. If they're not 18, tell them that unfortunately you are not able to transport unaccompanied minors, you're very sorry.

Then drive a block up and wait for the timer to count down in order to get your cancellation fee for the time, effort, gas, wear and tear, and energy spent on getting to the pick up location and having your app occupied with a non-trip that otherwise could have been a potential lucrative ride.



Phantomshark said:


> If they appear to be under 18, you are supposed to card them. If they do not have an ID, or do have one and are under 18, decline the ride, and put as reason 'unaccompanied minor'. The cancel fee will probably be more than the fare on the short trips they are trying to take anyway.


Actually if you choose "unaccompanied minor" you'll probably end up having to fight with Uber with 20 emails back-and-forth about getting your cancellation fee paid. At least that's what happened to me the one time I chose that as the reason for the cancellation .

If you just choose "rider no-show", you'll be paid immediately and won't have to deal with the infuriating and reasoning-challenged nuclear physicists over at Uber CS.


----------



## Ohioref63 (Mar 27, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Need to wait the 5 minutes until cancel window pops up. Then do no show then write into uber.


I will do that, thanks.


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

Right on. DON'T TRANSPORT MINORS. Card them for gov issued IDs. Penalties are almost as severe as if you had kiddie porn on your laptop. Cancel as soon as you suspect it's a minor and drive away without discussion.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Driver Ed said:


> Right on. DON'T TRANSPORT MINORS. Card them for gov issued IDs. Penalties are almost as severe as if you had kiddie porn on your laptop. Cancel as soon as you suspect it's a minor and drive away without discussion.


 what penalties exactly are you talking about? I am in agreement to not take minors but there's all these rumors that float around about what can happen, if you do. yet I don't know anyone who's ever had any consequences for transporting a minor on Uber or Lyft, besides the Uber driver that got killed by one


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> what penalties exactly are you talking about? I am in agreement to not take miners but there's all these rumors that float around about what can happen, if you do. yet I don't know anyone who's ever had any consequences for transporting a minor on Uber or Lyft, besides the Uber driver that got killed by one


Uber has a penalty of deactivation. That is the least of my worries because in the state of California it is also illegal for a rideshare driver to transport unaccompanied minors. That is a much stiffer penalty.


----------



## thiswasmage (Mar 24, 2018)

Flier5425 said:


> Uber has a penalty of deactivation. That is the least of my worries because in the state of California it is also illegal for a rideshare driver to transport unaccompanied minors. That is a much stiffer penalty.


But what is the penalty?


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

thiswasmage said:


> But what is the penalty?


It differs by state. It is best to refer this question to a lawyer for an accurate picture of the possible penalties.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Driver Ed said:


> Right on. DON'T TRANSPORT MINORS. Card them for gov issued IDs. Penalties are almost as severe as if you had kiddie porn on your laptop. Cancel as soon as you suspect it's a minor and drive away without discussion.


Well, I disagree with some of your specifics but not with the overall message.

1) I'd hope kiddie porn is a much bigger deal than giving a minor a ride,

and

2) Don't cancel "as soon as you suspect it's a minor" - absolutely wait out the 5 minutes and cancel as "rider no show" or "rider isn't here" to collect your $3.75 for your effort, time, energy, gas, wear & tear on your car, and the fact that the false trip had your app engaged from when you accepted it when you COULD HAVE been doing a lucrative REAL ride that it kept you from doing.

But I concur, don't give minors rides.

(Unless they maybe look 18 and it's surging at 3.4 and they're going 25 miles - HYPOTHETICALLY OF COURSE!)



thiswasmage said:


> But what is the penalty?


Off with your head!!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Flier5425 said:


> Uber has a penalty of deactivation. That is the least of my worries because in the state of California it is also illegal for a rideshare driver to transport unaccompanied minors. That is a much stiffer penalty.


 Okay well first of all I'm in Colorado so I do apologize for not realizing you were in California and for not knowing the California laws.

Secondly, Uber just only recently came out and actually stated we are not to take minors. Previously when we'd ask them about their policy , on minors, the responses we got definitely were not "do not take minors". They danced around the question, leaving no specific way on how to handle the situations as a driver. The term "minors" was never even mentioned in our terms of service. It was mentioned in the passenger's terms of service but then again, our terms of service never says we had to read the passengers terms of service, leaving us in the dark. Basically saying they're greedy asses want the money but are protecting themselves and only themselves in the event of a legal situation. Pretty much leaving the driver hanging out to dry and absorbing 100% responsibility for a policy they refused 2 clarify.

It's funny though because even when they first started actually telling us to not take minors, they implemented a family account. Allowing one person in the family to oversee the account and allowing them to add family members to it. I've had numerous people tell me they added their children to it without any issue. so again they're contraindicating their own policy


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Magikheart said:


> Seriously! Make things up? Do your research! It's against Uber and Lyft policies to transport any rider under 18 without a parent! That makes us Independent Contractors liable! Doesn't matter one bit if you took your time and had to get them to find out they are under 18! If you wait 5 minutes you can cancel the ride! I report them to Uber! It's not worth putting your life in jeopardy over a stupid $3-$5 ride! Just when you think you won't have an accident driving them..you will have an accident! Don't look for Uber or Lyft to protect you as they already informed you IT'S AGAINST THEIR POLICY!


*Dude, you're totally FREAKING ME OUT HERE! *










I don't know what to believe, I'm going to verify this in person Monday morning and report back, at least from the Lyft end of things.

I gave a long ass ride just this week to an OBVIOUSLY underaged minor I picked up from school. *The school even had me sign the girl out, as they are not allowed to leave school grounds without being signed out by an adult.








*

BUT I'm just a LYFT driver here, I mean I could be anyone. I honestly don't want this kind of responsibility.

I mean, first of all, I'm feeling REAL GOOD about having that dashcam going strong recording EVERY SINGLE RIDE, but now I'm feeling like a tard, because I didn't consider any of this liability stuff you are telling me about. I mean I just told her to put on her seat belt and such.

Another WEIRD THING, this girl asked my for my phone number, I was flattered and all, but totally inappropriate for an adult to be giving out his phone number to a high schooler.

I got her home OK and all. Adult was there waiting and checked me all up and down in my car, so i guess that's good at least, but I mean do they do some kind of official in app waiver to allow this?



Flier5425 said:


> Uber has a penalty of deactivation.


wonderful... and anyone know about Lyft? Girl says they do this every week if not every other day...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> *Dude, you're totally FREAKING ME OUT HERE! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 on the passenger side, it is illegal for them to open an account if they're under the age of 18 . you are not an adult. you cannot enter into a contract. The passengers terms of service for both companies state, if you are an adult and order a ride for a minor, an adult must accompany them. If an adult is not with them, their account could be deactivated. It's plain as day from the passenger side. The problem comes in on the driver side. I've transported minors on both companies. This was before when they wouldn't really make a stance on it from our end. However both times I reported them to the company after I dropped the passenger off. That's all you can really do what happens after that is on them as far as insurance not covering I would love to see a Claus where James River says if a minor is in the vehicle without an adult, the accident is not covered. Until I see that in writing, I'm going to go with it's a myth. if that was in fact part of the policy Uber and Lyft would be doing a lot more to stop us from taking minors. That's just my opinion. Now unless your state has a specific law regarding transporting minors, I think it's more just a Lyft and Uber policy and all you can do is report them to the company


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Julescase said:


> Well, I disagree with some of your specifics but not with the overall message.
> 
> 1) I'd hope kiddie porn is a much bigger deal than giving a minor a ride,
> 
> ...


Since the minor is not an account holder, where is the cancel fee coming from?



Daisey77 said:


> on the passenger side, it is illegal for them to open an account if they're under the age of 18 you are not an adult you cannot enter into a contract. The passengers terms of service for both companies States if you are an adult in order a ride for a minor, an adult must accompany them. If an adult is not with them, their account could be deactivated. It's plain as day from the passenger side. The problem comes in on the driver side. I've transported minors on both companies. This was before when they wouldn't really make a stance on it from our end. However both times I reported them to the company after I dropped the passenger off. That's all you can really do what happens after that is on them as far as insurance not covering I would love to see a Claus where James River says if a minor is in the vehicle without an adult, the accident is not covered. Until I see that in writing, I'm going to go with it's a myth. if that was in fact part of the policy Uber and Lyft would be doing a lot more to stop us from taking minors. That's just my opinion. Now unless your state has a specific law regarding transporting minors, I think it's more just a Lyft and Uber policy and all you can do is report them to the company


James River covers you when you drive Uber passengers, unaccompanied minors are not Uber passengers. It's that simple.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> Since the minor is not an account holder, where is the cancel fee coming from?


 from the account holder who ordered the ride for them or from the account holder who allowed them to use the account.



Demon said:


> Since the minor is not an account holder, where is the cancel fee coming from?
> 
> James River covers you when you drive Uber passengers, unaccompanied minors are not Uber passengers. It's that simple.


 no, James River covers you while you are on a "trip" or connected to a passenger and in route to go get them.  I have been in accidents with both companies and neither time did the companies or the insurance ask if anyone was a minor. Everyone wants to bring up the insurance aspect but no one can produce anything, in writing, saying James River will not cover an accident if there is an unaccompanied minor in the vehicle. 
I will say I am in Colorado and we are different than any other state because our governor signed a bill regarding rideshare. So Uber and Lyft are mandated to cover us all three phases. Therefore James River only covering us while a passenger is in the car, is not true for us. It's not true for you guys either because in Phase 2, you do not have a passenger in the car. Now here, in addition to having to have to cover us during all three phases, they are mandated to be the primary coverage. Therefore we don't technically have to disclose to our insurance company that we drive for Uber and Lyft and we don't need gap insurance. A lot of drivers still obtain a gap policy for extra coverage or if it helps out with the deductible but we don't legally need it


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

BSki said:


> No, it is not well stated. It simply states "If you think they are under" it is a judgement call on the drivers part. I am terrible at guessing ages, so I don't.
> 
> Riders are required to be 18 to have an account. If the rider is under 18, they are committing fraud. I am doing nothing wrong. I am not breaking a law. I am not required to verify their age.
> 
> Are you speaking of an actually issue that you faced? Do you ask everyone for their license before getting into your car?


If someone is selling cocaine they are committing a federal crime. If they put that bag of cocaine in my car, I am doing nothing wrong .I'm just transporting a bag, how am I supposed to know!?


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

I totally get not taking kids, but if some 17 year old needs to get to school, I’m taking them because I’ll assume they are 18. How many 18 year olds that don’t drive have ID?!?!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> from the account holder who ordered the ride for them or from the account holder who allowed them to use the account.
> 
> no, James River covers you while you are on a "trip" or connected to a passenger and in route to go get them.  I have been in accidents with both companies and neither time did the companies or the insurance ask if anyone was a minor. Everyone wants to bring up the insurance aspect but no one can produce anything, in writing, saying James River will not cover an accident if there is an unaccompanied minor in the vehicle.
> I will say I am in Colorado and we are different than any other state because our governor signed a bill regarding rideshare. So Uber and Lyft are mandated to cover us all three phases. Therefore James River only covering us while a passenger is in the car, is not true for us. It's not true for you guys either because in Phase 2, you do not have a passenger in the car. Now here, in addition to having to have to cover us during all three phases, they are mandated to be the primary coverage. Therefore we don't technically have to disclose to our insurance company that we drive for Uber and Lyft and we don't need gap insurance. A lot of drivers still obtain a gap policy for extra coverage or if it helps out with the deductible but we don't legally need it


I should have said JR covers you while en route to a passenger. JR will not cover a driver with an unaccompanied minor in the car because JR only covers a driver with a passenger in the car and unaccompanied minors are not passengers. 
Have you seen anything that says JR will cover a driver with a non-passenger in the car?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SpongemanGreg said:


> I totally get not taking kids, but if some 17 year old needs to get to school, I'm taking them because I'll assume they are 18. How many 18 year olds that don't drive have ID?!?!


 Hell any kid going to school,no matter the age, I am taking . If a teenager is actually making the effort to go to school, sorry but I'm taking them and doing so quickly before they change their mind and decide to go gallivanting around the city for the day LOL


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

This thread is making me break out in hives.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Veju said:


> If someone is selling cocaine they are committing a federal crime. If they put that bag of cocaine in my car, I am doing nothing wrong .I'm just transporting a bag, how am I supposed to know!?


Cocaine has nothing to do with transporting minors.



Daisey77 said:


> Hell any kid going to school,no matter the age, I am taking . If a teenager is actually making the effort to go to school, sorry but I'm taking them and doing so quickly before they change their mind and decide to go gallivanting around the city for the day LOL


If anything goes wrong while they're in your car it's going to cost you. It's a really bad idea.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> I should have said JR covers you while en route to a passenger. JR will not cover a driver with an unaccompanied minor in the car because JR only covers a driver with a passenger in the car and unaccompanied minors are not passengers.
> Have you seen anything that says JR will cover a driver with a non-passenger in the car?


 The burden of proof per se does not fall on us. If there's certain Clauses that exclude certain types of trips, that's up to James River to have that in the policy and until they do, then they can't not cover the accident. If this was in the policy and without Uber being more black and white, James River would drop them



Demon said:


> Cocaine has nothing to do with transporting minors.
> 
> If anything goes wrong while they're in your car it's going to cost you. It's a really bad idea.


 I fully agree. It's not a good idea to take them and I typically don't. Obviously we all have different personal reasons why we do or don't but I think this debate is more on the legal aspect. People keep throwing out myths. They have never produced anything in writing to back up their theories are their myths but are stating things in a pretty factual Manor. Which makes newer drivers or inexperienced drivers think these guys KNOW for a fact what they are talking about


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> The burden of proof per se does not fall on us. If there's certain Clauses that exclude certain types of trips, that's up to James River to have that in the policy and until they do, then they can't not cover the accident. If this was in the policy and without Uber being more black and white, James River would drop them
> 
> I fully agree. It's not a good idea to take them and I typically don't. Obviously we all have different personal reasons why we do or don't but I think this debate is more on the legal aspect. People keep throwing out myths. They have never produced anything in writing to back up their theories are their myths but are stating things in a pretty factual Manor. Which makes newer drivers or inexperienced drivers think these guys KNOW for a fact what they are talking about


That's totally wrong. Again, JR ONLY covers PASSENGERS, unaccompanied minors are not passengers. JR will not cover you when you don't have a passenger in the car or are en route to a passenger. You also totally avoided the question, have you seen anything that says JR will cover you if not on Uber business?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> That's totally wrong. Again, JR ONLY covers PASSENGERS, unaccompanied minors are not passengers. JR will not cover you when you don't have a passenger in the car or are en route to a passenger. You also totally avoided the question, have you seen anything that says JR will cover you if not on Uber business?


 No, you totally avoided the question. Can you show me where in the policy is says they will not cover us if a minor is in the car? Unless there is a specific clause in the policy that states they won't, they have to. I don't know what state you were in but if your state does not cover you while connected to a passenger and in route to them, I feel bad for you son. Not just you every driver in that state. Don't tell me I'm wrong about the coverage here in Colorado. I said I'm from Colorado and I told you our state laws. Don't make a fool out of yourself by arguing with me about my state laws. Again, here in Colorado, we are covered during all three phases and they are required to be mandatory. Governor Hickenlooper did well on this one. You are right James River will not cover you if you're not on "Uber Business" whatever your definition of that is but mine is, online with Uber. Granted Most states don't cover Phase 1, but mine does.so if I'm on the clock and covered. if I'm not on the clock I'm not. Again I've been in accidents with both companies and I was never once asked if there was a minor in the car


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> No, you totally avoided the question. Can you show me where in the policy is says they will not cover us if a minor is in the car? Unless there is a specific clause in the policy that states they won't, they have to. I don't know what state you were in but if your state does not cover you while connected to a passenger and in route to them, I feel bad for you son. Not just you every driver in that state. Don't tell me I'm wrong about the coverage here in Colorado. I said I'm from Colorado and I told you our state laws. Don't make a fool out of yourself by arguing with me about my state laws. Again, here in Colorado, we are covered during all three phases and they are required to be mandatory. Governor Hickenlooper did well on this one. *You are right James River will not cover you if you're not on "Uber Business"* whatever your definition of that is but mine is, online with Uber. Granted Most states don't cover Phase 1, but mine does.so if I'm on the clock and covered. if I'm not on the clock I'm not. Again I've been in accidents with both companies and I was never once asked if there was a minor in the car


You haven't asked me a question until just now. 
Yes, please see the section of the contract entitled, 'who is covered" non-passengers are not included and therefore are not covered. 
We're in agreement, JR will not cover you if you're not dealing with an Uber passenger, and it doesn't matter what YOUR definition of that is, because you already agreed to Uber's definition, and their definition is that unaccompanied minors are not Uber business. 
No one is arguing with you about Colorado's laws.
Please stop making arguments from your ignorance.


----------



## TCMDoc (Apr 19, 2018)

What if pax ordered ride with their own, uber sanctioned account, and you didn' know they were under 18; then, with pax in car, were hit by an uninsured motorist (not your fault)?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TCMDoc said:


> What if pax ordered ride with their own, uber sanctioned account, and you didn' know they were under 18; then, with pax in car, were hit by an uninsured motorist (not your fault)?


Uber's Insurance would have to cover the accident, the motorist would be charged criminally and hopefully the account holder would be deactivated for breaking their terms of service


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Uber's Insurance would have to cover the accident, the motorist would be charged criminally and hopefully the account holder would be deactivated for breaking their terms of service


Uber's insurance would not cover any of it since it was not an Uber ride.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TCMDoc said:


> What if pax ordered ride with their own, uber sanctioned account, and you didn' know they were under 18; then, with pax in car, were hit by an uninsured motorist (not your fault)?


JR will cover. Accidents aren't the problem. Other issues are. Kid skipping school, sneaking out, going to meet some 40-yr-old guy they met on the internet, etc. That's the stuff that can nail you, and Uber will NOT help you.

Lawyers are expensive.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> JR will cover. Accidents aren't the problem. Other issues are. Kid skipping school, sneaking out, going to meet some 40-yr-old guy they met on the internet, etc. That's the stuff that can nail you, and Uber will NOT help you.
> 
> Lawyers are expensive.


 While I do agree with you, that's not our responsibility. Neither Uber or Lyft have a screening process for each ride. We're not required to ask why they're taking the ride and evaluate whether their response is appropriate enough to continue taking the ride. Their terms of service is very straightforward. you could not create an account if your under the age of 18. You cannot order a car for someone under the age of 18 unless they are accompanied by an adult. This is where it starts. this is where the terms of service gets broke


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> While I do agree with you, that's not our responsibility. Neither Uber or Lyft have a screening process for each ride. We're not required to ask why they're taking the ride and evaluate whether their response is appropriate enough to continue taking the ride. Their terms of service is very straightforward. you could not create an account if your under the age of 18. You cannot order a car for someone under the age of 18 unless they are accompanied by an adult. This is where it starts. this is where the terms of service gets broke


Ask for ID.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

thiswasmage said:


> But what is the penalty?





Daisey77 said:


> what penalties exactly are you talking about? I am in agreement to not take minors but there's all these rumors that float around about what can happen, if you do. yet I don't know anyone who's ever had any consequences for transporting a minor on Uber or Lyft, besides the Uber driver that got killed by one


Depends on the state. I will discuss California specifically.

In California it is a violation of the CPUC's regulations to transport someone under the age of 18 unless they are accompanied by a parent or legal guardian. To drive minors legally, the CPUC mandates that drivers have federal Trustline background checks (fingerprint scan) AND 10 hours of specialized training in dealing with minors.

HopSkipDrive, Kangado, and Zum all are qualified rideshare in California, Lyft and Uber are not.

THE PENALTY in California for violating CPUC regulations is a MISDEMEANOR and punishable by up to THREE MONTHS IN JAIL or a $5000 FINE.

Additionally, in ALL states, both Lyft and Uber state that it is against policy to take unaccompanied minors, and that you can be deactivated if you "knowingly" take an unaccompanied minor.

Attached to the post is the flyer I hand out to minors when I refuse them a ride, which cites the law and lists their options.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've never asked anybody their age. As long as they're paying for the ride I don't care.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't ask them their age unless they really look young. I'm sure 16 and 17 year olds have either been told to lie by their parents or have been informed from other Uber drivers were not supposed to be transporting miners. So therefore they learned to say they are 18. During the ride I will in casual conversation bring up things where I can pinpoint the rage. Such as school. If they're in high school, there's a good chance , unless they're senior, they're a minor. . I'll finish out the ride and then report them to Uber or Lyft. Let them handle it. that's what I've been told by both companie. If I discover they are under age during a ride, to finish the ride and then let them know. Also it kind of shifts responsibility back on to them, if something happens in the future with another driver. I have done as I've been advised to do by the company's . they were reported and Uber/Lyft did not follow their own policy by deactivating them. So I would advice everyone to email the companies and ask what you should do in a situation if you discover a passenger is underage during ride. Save your response and go off of that. That way if a situation were to come up regarding you're protected. It's in writing from them telling us what to do


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> While I do agree with you, that's not our responsibility. Neither Uber or Lyft have a screening process for each ride. We're not required to ask why they're taking the ride and evaluate whether their response is appropriate enough to continue taking the ride. Their terms of service is very straightforward. you could not create an account if your under the age of 18. You cannot order a car for someone under the age of 18 unless they are accompanied by an adult. This is where it starts. this is where the terms of service gets broke


Yes, but you would have to be the one paying your very expensive attorney to say that to the judge. That's the problem. You're not going to be sent to jail, but you might have to go to court and you really will need an attorney if you do.

As far as the screening process goes, that actually is on us. We are not employees over Uber that Uber is responsible for training and teaching how to card. We are independent contractors. This is our own business, however depending it is on Uber and Lyft. It is your responsibility to protect yourself. And Uber does put into the TOS that Riders may have to show ID to drivers.

You don't want to be bothered, that's fine. It's your business. But be aware of what you could be potentially facing.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Attached to the post is the flyer I hand out to minors when I refuse them a ride, which cites the law and lists their options.


Thanks for this! I just printed it and will be carrying copies, but I did make a couple changes.
(removed Kangado & the bit about driver may have booster)

And to those who say they don't ask age: in California you risk being arrested, so I think it's fair to say ASK & REFUSE!


----------



## Schnoober (Nov 21, 2017)

Phantomshark said:


> If they appear to be under 18, you are supposed to card them. If they do not have an ID, or do have one and are under 18, decline the ride, and put as reason 'unaccompanied minor'. The cancel fee will probably be more than the fare on the short trips they are trying to take anyway.


Except, you must fight with Uber for days to collect the unaccompanied minor 3.75 cancellation fee. I find I never get the cancel fee and it really bothers me as they allow the option to cancel as unaccompanied minor yet for your effort of driving there and arguing with a minor who states other drivers pick me up all the time....lol, pay is 0, aggravation is high, and they also re-request immediately often 5 times in a row.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Schnoober said:


> Except, you must fight with Uber for days to collect the unaccompanied minor 3.75 cancellation fee. I find I never get the cancel fee and it really bothers me as they allow the option to cancel as unaccompanied minor yet for your effort of driving there and arguing with a minor who states other drivers pick me up all the time....lol, pay is 0, aggravation is high, and they also re-request immediately often 5 times in a row.


You still have to wait the five minutes. Then you will be paid


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> You still have to wait the five minutes. Then you will be paid


I don't know why a driver would have to wait five minutes after discovering that the rider is a minor. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I don't know why a driver would have to wait five minutes after discovering that the rider is a minor. Does that make sense to you?


The REASON is to avoid abuse by drivers. If you didn't have to wait 5 minutes for ALL cancel types, it would be easy for a driver to pick one that allowed a fast cancel.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I don't know why a driver would have to wait five minutes after discovering that the rider is a minor. Does that make sense to you?


Because Uber is a technology company, but not a GOOD technology company.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Magikheart said:


> This is super serious! Uber and Lyft drop the insurance! You will have no insurance and you will be the one responsible! You are looking at heavy fine, loss of license and potential JAIL TIME! Is it really worth the $3-$5 you are getting paid????? Don't be a total idiot! REFUSE THESE RIDES! It's against Uber and Lyft policies so you will lose your job!!


Doesn't have to be a parent, it can be an adult.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DrivingForYou said:


> The REASON is to avoid abuse by drivers. If you didn't have to wait 5 minutes for ALL cancel types, it would be easy for a driver to pick one that allowed a fast cancel.


So what? If the driver is right about picking trips that turn out to be minors, then cancels and gets the fee, isn't that a good way to train pax not to do that?

Of course uber wants you to transport them, they just can't say that.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I don't know why a driver would have to wait five minutes after discovering that the rider is a minor. Does that make sense to you?


Who are you getting the cancel fee from???


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Doesn't have to be a parent, it can be an adult.


With Uber, it has to be the account holder. Not necessarily a parent/guardian, and not just any adult.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> With Uber, it has to be the account holder. Not necessarily a parent/guardian, and not just any adult.


What if a 17 year old is the account holder ( due to fraud ) ?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> What if a 17 year old is the account holder ( due to fraud ) ?


Fraudulent account. Persons under the age of 18 cannot enter into contracts in the US.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Fraudulent account. Persons under the age of 18 cannot enter into contracts in the US.


While Uber/Lyft are an accessory to the aforementioned fraud.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> While Uber/Lyft are an accessory to the aforementioned fraud.


Having a credit card used to mean you were 18. Now every bank atm card is sponsored by Visa or MasterCard and can be used as either a debit or credit card. No one's technology is up-to-date with this. When I was a kid we all got 10 albums for $0.01 and got out of the contract because we were kids. There's always a scam that can be pulled somewhere. At least with this one Uber/Lyft & driver's still get paid.

That doesn't make the TNCs complicit in the fraud. Not banning the rider when they find out does. Either way, it still bears the risk of a driver having to spend a sh**load of money on an expensive lawyer with no way to recoup.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Having a credit card used to mean you were 18. Now every bank atm card is sponsored by Visa or MasterCard and can be used as either a debit or credit card. No one's technology is up-to-date with this. When I was a kid we all got 10 albums for $0.01 and got out of the contract because we were kids. There's always a scam that can be pulled somewhere. At least with this one Uber/Lyft & driver's still get paid.
> 
> That doesn't make the TNCs complicit in the fraud. Not banning the rider when they find out does. Either way, it still bears the risk of a driver having to spend a sh**load of money on an expensive lawyer with no way to recoup.


The TNCs putting drivers at various risks by not enforcing an age check of any type for passenger accounts isn't exactly a stroll in the park.

Grant it, it is indeed on me to check and verify the pax, however, and regardless, when I'm at risk of arrest for transporting an unaccompanied minor (in California) that Uber gives me without having verified their age, I see Uber complicit in the fraud.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

KD_LA said:


> The TNCs putting drivers at various risks by not enforcing an age check of any type for passenger accounts isn't exactly a stroll in the park.
> 
> Grant it, it is indeed on me to check and verify the pax, however, and regardless, when I'm at risk of arrest for transporting an unaccompanied minor (in California) that Uber gives me without having verified their age, I see Uber complicit in the fraud.


Like you said, ask for ID.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Demon said:


> Like you said, ask for ID.


Potential for confrontation(s).

Been there, don't want repeats.


----------



## thiswasmage (Mar 24, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Yes, but you would have to be the one paying your very expensive attorney to say that to the judge. That's the problem. You're not going to be sent to jail, but you might have to go to court and you really will need an attorney if you do.
> 
> As far as the screening process goes, that actually is on us. We are not employees over Uber that Uber is responsible for training and teaching how to card. We are independent contractors. This is our own business, however depending it is on Uber and Lyft. It is your responsibility to protect yourself. And Uber does put into the TOS that Riders may have to show ID to drivers.
> 
> You don't want to be bothered, that's fine. It's your business. But be aware of what you could be potentially facing.


Has this ever happened? Do you have a link?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> The TNCs putting drivers at various risks by not enforcing an age check of any type for passenger accounts isn't exactly a stroll in the park.
> 
> Grant it, it is indeed on me to check and verify the pax, however, and regardless, when I'm at risk of arrest for transporting an unaccompanied minor (in California) that Uber gives me without having verified their age, I see Uber complicit in the fraud.


It doesn't matter how you see it. It's how you could make a judge and/or jury see it, and if you have enough money to pay an attorney to get around the arbitration clause and fight it. This wouldn't be a P.I. case, where the lawyer works on a contingency basis. Unless you're a regular client with a continuous retainer account, it would be cash-up-front...

Kinda the way drivers should take tips given for the purpose of going through drive thrus.



thiswasmage said:


> Has this ever happened? Do you have a link?


No. I have never been accused of helping a minor run away from home.


----------



## thiswasmage (Mar 24, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> It doesn't matter how you see it. It's how you could make a judge and/or jury see it, and if you have enough money to pay an attorney to get around the arbitration clause and fight it. This wouldn't be a P.I. case, where the lawyer works on a contingency basis. Unless you're a regular client with a continuous retainer account, it would be cash-up-front...
> 
> Kinda the way drivers should take tips given for the purpose of going through drive thrus.
> 
> No. I have never been accused of helping a minor run away from home.


Had it even happened to anyone. Because Google has no results.

I looked a bit, and every result for Uber, arrest, and minor is a rape story. So it looks like as long as you aren't doing that you should be fine.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

thiswasmage said:


> Had it even happened to anyone. Because Google has no results.
> 
> I looked a bit, and every result for Uber, arrest, and minor is a rape story. So it looks like as long as you aren't doing that you should be fine.


Fine. Have fun.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

thiswasmage said:


> Had it even happened to anyone. Because Google has no results.
> 
> I looked a bit, and every result for Uber, arrest, and minor is a rape story. So it looks like as long as you aren't doing that you should be fine.


Exactly, no case law


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

There's a difference between company policy and state laws. If it comes down to Legal/criminal matters, state law is going to trump ubers policy. However you may still be deactivated


----------



## Tweetyyy (Dec 19, 2018)

BSki said:


> Shenanigans.
> 
> I have read both sites. Nothing says anything about not providing insurance.
> 
> Please provide a single case where a driver was denied coverage because a rider was under 18.


Its in the policy passenger has to be 18 and under or accompany by an adult if under 18. That wording is enough not to cover you. This is a corporation and you as a driver perhaps can't afford an attorney to fight that case. Not worth the payout to find out what would happen if involve in auto accident. As it is written they will win and your car will not be repaired..



Tomahawk21 said:


> The only time I have taken a minor is after accepting the ride I arrived at the house and the parent/guardian was outside. I talked to the Parent of the child told me she had requested the ride for her daughter to go to some school event. It's one thing for a minor to request on an illegal account as opposed to a parent requesting a ride for their child.


I would still be careful with that request...If child is injured for an auto accident parents can still use you for negligence. When we are nice we still can get screwed at the end...So protect yourself. I don't do school rides or school events...its not worth the risk. I let parent know you can ride with them and drop them off and you can update app and do a return trip...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tweetyyy said:


> If child is injured for an auto accident parents can still use you for negligence.


I have to point out that if ANYONE is injured in your car, you can be sued. The question is, will you have insurance coverage?

While we're on that, just saying you won't be covered doesnt do it. Insurance companies have a duty to defend their insured.

If all this stuff happens, you need a good trial lawyer. Fortunately, my Significant Other is one of those.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Magikheart said:


> This is super serious! Uber and Lyft drop the insurance! You will have no insurance and you will be the one responsible! You are looking at heavy fine, loss of license and potential JAIL TIME! Is it really worth the $3-$5 you are getting paid????? Don't be a total idiot! REFUSE THESE RIDES! It's against Uber and Lyft policies so you will lose your job!!


Do you use extra punctuation and caps lock all the time, or just when you're making stuff up?


----------



## Tweetyyy (Dec 19, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I have to point out that if ANYONE is injured in your car, you can be sued. The question is, will you have insurance coverage?
> 
> While we're on that, just saying you won't be covered doesnt do it. Insurance companies have a duty to defend their insured.
> 
> If all this stuff happens, you need a good trial lawyer. Fortunately, my Significant Other is one of those.


That is true. Insurance companies will screw you over. Their business is to keep monies not give it out. I once fought back and had to sue STATE FARM INSURANCE...Need money to fight back but it can be done and perhaps win case. It was a long journey with much aggrevation


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> Do you use extra punctuation and caps lock all the time, or just when you're making stuff up?


Any time a person uses more than two exclamation points or two question marks together, the post is automatically suspect for me.

Either crazy or a troll, but that may be redundant.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> Do you use extra punctuation and caps lock all the time, or just when you're making stuff up?


Poster hasn't been back to this forum in ten months so you're probably not going to get an answer. His point stands however about drivers not taking minors.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Poster hasn't been back to this forum in ten months


That's the usual behavior of trolls.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> That's the usual behavior of trolls.


Often that's true. Or the guy could have been a real driver who gave up on rideshare because of extremely low pay in the Orlando market.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Here is my question.
Illinois law states TNPs cannot discriminate due to age (no mention of minimum age)..
Uber's policy states no unaccompanied minor under 18.
So, if I follow Illinois law I am breaking Uber's policy.
If I follow Uber's policy, I am breaking Illinois law.
Two contradictory items.

Therefore, if I follow Uber's policy I can be charged with discrimination and if found guilty subject to penalties. If I follow Illinois law I can be deactivated by Uber. Either way I can be punished.

My question is which policy would supersede the other in a court of law?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

mikes424 said:


> Here is my question.
> Illinois law states TNPs cannot discriminate due to age (no mention of minimum age)..
> Uber's policy states no unaccompanied minor under 18.
> So, if I follow Illinois law I am breaking Uber's policy.
> ...


Call the State Attorney Generals Office and ask for an opinion.

I think you will find out that minors are not considered competent to enter into a contract. Age discrimination is normally about advanced age.

One of the qualifications to enter into a contract is that all parties must be competent.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Here is my question.
> Illinois law states TNPs cannot discriminate due to age (no mention of minimum age)..
> Uber's policy states no unaccompanied minor under 18.
> So, if I follow Illinois law I am breaking Uber's policy.
> ...


Sounds like a bad law. I thought age discrimination protection was meant for seniors but I'm not a lawyer.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Tweetyyy said:


> Its in the policy passenger has to be 18 and under or accompany by an adult if under 18. That wording is enough not to cover you. This is a corporation and you as a driver perhaps can't afford an attorney to fight that case. Not worth the payout to find out what would happen if involve in auto accident. As it is written they will win and your car will not be repaired..


Everyone keeps saying this but no one has any proof. I have been in three accidents while on the clock and never once have they asked the age of my passengers. One of them is going to court and still the question has not been asked. The term minor has never even been brought up. Uber May deactivate you but the chances of the insurance company not paying out is slim to none. Well I should say the chance is not any higher than it already is. Trust me they're trying not to pay on any claim no matter what. all they want is your deductible



mikes424 said:


> Here is my question.
> Illinois law states TNPs cannot discriminate due to age (no mention of minimum age)..
> Uber's policy states no unaccompanied minor under 18.
> So, if I follow Illinois law I am breaking Uber's policy.
> ...


. It depends on the court case. If you are suing Uber because you were deactivated for transporting a minor, you're going to lose because that's their policy. That's a civil matter. If a criminal matter got brought up, the law would oversee that aspect. You probably wouldn't end up in court because they wouldn't give you a ticket, since it's not considered illegal



Tweetyyy said:


> I would still be careful with that request...If child is injured for an auto accident parents can still use you for negligence.


And you could counter sue for them violating the terms of service. They knowingly and willingly allow their child to get into your vehicle. That's negligence on their part


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

mikes424 said:


> Here is my question.
> Illinois law states TNPs cannot discriminate due to age (no mention of minimum age)..
> Uber's policy states no unaccompanied minor under 18.
> So, if I follow Illinois law I am breaking Uber's policy.
> ...


I've asked this question before, if a 14 year old walks into a gas station does the gas station have to sell him alcohol under Illinois law?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Demon said:


> I've asked this question before, if a 14 year old walks into a gas station does the gas station have to sell him alcohol under Illinois law?


State law specifically states you must be 21 to purchase liquor therefore it is illegal for the gas station to sell to a 14 year old.. There is no law stating minimum age to use Uber or Lyft


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

mikes424 said:


> The law specifically states you must be 21 to purchase liquor. There is no law stating minimum age to use Uber or Lyft.


So you can discriminate based on age in Illinois.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

mikes424 said:


> State law specifically states you must be 21 to purchase liquor therefore it is illegal for the gas station to sell to a 14 year old.. There is no law stating minimum age to use Uber or Lyft


This is real easy.

If You ACTUALLY want an answer (which I sincerely doubt you actually do), Tuesday morning you will call the State Attorney Generals Office and ask your question to them.

Ask for an opinion in writing.

If you are right in your assumption, then have them contact Uber and Lyft.

But be prepared for heartbreak.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Scary stuff. Makes me uncomfortable every time....and it happens a lot....

I agree with the original angry poster...but...I don't...

Ugh...

Car seats, school kids, smelly pax, obnoxious pax, groceries, laundry...why do we put up with it? It's for the great rides...freedom....fun...

Like someone posted in a thread a week ago....
[Rideshare] "It's maddening and exhilarating at the same time."


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Magikheart said:


> This is super serious! Uber and Lyft drop the insurance! You will have no insurance and you will be the one responsible! You are looking at heavy fine, loss of license and potential JAIL TIME! Is it really worth the $3-$5 you are getting paid????? Don't be a total idiot! REFUSE THESE RIDES! It's against Uber and Lyft policies so you will lose your job!!


Welcome to the forum. This has been discussed one thousand times. Let me give you a few facts:
1- Yes, it is against Uber and Lyft TOS, even though they seemingly encourage it.
2- if something goes wrong you may be deactivated for violating the TOS.
3- The legality has no relationship to U/L TOS. It is state/municipality related.
4- It is already well established and acknowledged by U/L that ALL riders are covered by there insurance.

Bottom line, not a good idea to take minors as if something goes wrong the driver is at risk of being de-activated.

However, the rest of what you're saying is BS. This topic may be new for you but the ramifications are well established. No need to embellish.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Welcome to the forum. This has been discussed one thousand times. Let me give you a few facts:
> 1- Yes, it is against Uber and Lyft TOS, even though they seemingly encourage it.
> 2- if something goes wrong you may be deactivated for violating the TOS.
> 3- The legality has no relationship to U/L TOS. It is state/municipality related.
> ...


Thread's over a year old. Poster is no longer active.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Thread's over a year old. Poster is no longer active.


I missed that when I posted! LOL. Ironically the poster is no longer active because he got caught driving minors and deactivated (probably).


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> Here is my question.
> Illinois law states TNPs cannot discriminate due to age (no mention of minimum age)..
> Uber's policy states no unaccompanied minor under 18.
> So, if I follow Illinois law I am breaking Uber's policy.
> ...


Minors are NEVER included in those laws. For all intents and purposes, they're not "fully" people yet.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't mind picking up miners, but I make them dust their clothes off so they don't get coal on my seats.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

In the Uber "terms and conditions", it is clearly stated "drivers must follow all local ordinances". That gives Uber a legal out if they so choose. Will they back the drivers if it comes down to a lawsuit? Hmmmm, do you really want to take that chance?


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

I don't take minors without adults

I don't take kids without car seats

My car.....my rules

Anyone that wants to dance that dance with insurance companies is a fool IMO

why would 5 dollars be worth it when a legal ping is perhaps 3 minutes away?

You all that do are fools and actually make it harder for the rest of us..... you know many times I have been screamed at or *****ed at "But OTHER DRIVERS DO IT!!"


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

I wish that be heard and Uber/Lyft start paying for unaccompanied minor request as well cancellation fee and proper acceptance rate!!!


----------

